# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  قواعد أهل السنة والجماعة في الأسماء والصفات

## محمد طه شعبان

إِنَّ الْحَمْدَ لِلَّهِ نَسْتَعِينُهُ وَنَسْتَغْفِرُه  ُ، وَنَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ شُرُورِ أَنْفُسِنَا وَسَيِّئَاتِ أَعْمَالِنَا، مَنْ يَهْدِهِ اللَّهُ فَلَا مُضِلَّ لَهُ، وَمَنْ يُضْلِلْ فَلَا هَادِيَ لَهُ، وَأَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ
أما بعد،،،
فإنه من المعلوم أن العلم يشرف بشرف المتعلق به، ولما كان علم العقيدة يتعلق بذات الله سبحانه وتعالى، وأسمائه وصفاته؛ كان من أشرف العلوم، بل هو أشرفها على الإطلاق.
وأئمة أهل السنة والجماعة وعلماؤهم يتكلمون في علم العقيدة والتوحيد من خلال ثلاثة أبواب رئيسة: 
الأول: توحيد الألوهية:
وجملته: إفراد الله عز وجل بالعبادة، وصرف أنواع الطاعات إليه سبحانه وتعالى، وحده فلا يشرك معه سبحانه وتعالى في عبادته أحد. وهذا النوع من التوحيد هو الذي بسببه خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى الخلق؛ قال تعالى:{وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون}(الذاريات: ٥٦)، وهو الذي بسببه أرسل الله سبحانه وتعالى الرسل وأنزل الكتب؛ قال تعالى:{ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت}(النحل: ٣٦)، وقال تعالى:{وما أرسلنامن قبلك من رسول إلا نوحي إليه أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدون}(الأنبياء: ٢٥).
الثاني: توحيد الربوبية:
وجملته: توحيد الله سبحانه وتعالى في الخلق والملك، والرّزق، والتدبير، وسائر أفعاله سبحانه وتعالى؛ فنعلم أن الله عز وجل هو الخالق وحده، لا خالق سواه، وأنه سبحانه هو المالك لهذا الكون وحده، لا مالك سواه سبحانه، وأنه سبحانه هو الرازق وحده، لا رازق سواه سبحانه، وأنه سبحانه هو المدبر لهذا الكون وحده، لا مدبر لهذا الكون إلا هو سبحانه وتعالى.
وهذا النوع من التوحيد لم يجحده إلا القليلون؛ كالوجوديين والدهريين الذين قالوا:{ما هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا نموت ونحيا وما يهلكنا إلا الدهر}(الجاثية: ٢٤)، وأما العامة فمقرون بهذا النوع من التوحيد؛ حتى كفار قريش كانوا مقرين به؛ قال تعالى:{ولئن سألتهم من خلق السموات والأرض وسخر الشمس والقمر ليقولن الله}(العنكبوت: ٦١)، وقال تعالى:{ولئن سألتهم من نزل من السماء ماء فأحيا به الأرض من بعد موتها ليقولن الله}(العنكبوت: ٦٣)، وقال تعالى:{ولئن سألتهم من خلقهم ليقولن الله}(الزخرف: ٨٧).
وتوحيد الربوبية مستلزم لتوحيد الألوهية؛ بمعنى: أن من وحَّد الله في ربوبيته يلزمه ويجب عليه شرعًا وعقلا أن يوحِّد الله في ألوهيته.
فأما شرعًا: فمعلوم.
وأما عقلا: فلأن من وحَّد الله في ربوبيته، واعترف بأن الله تعالى هو الذي خلقه ورزقه، وهو الذي بيده أمر السموات والأرض، كيف يذهب بعد ذلك فيعبد من لا يملك له نفعًا ولا ضرًّا؟!
فقد فعل هذا مثل الذي يعمل عند رجل ويأخذ منه المال والمأكل والمشرب، ثم بعد ذلك يذهب فيدين بالولاءوالطاعة لغير هذا الرجل.
فهذا –بلا شكّ- مخالف للعقول السوية، وتأباه الفطرة المستقيمة النقية.
ولذلك فإن الله تعالى خاطب هؤلاء الذين يوحدونه في ربوبيته ثم يشركون معه سبحانه غيره في ألوهيته، خاطب عقولهم؛ فقال تعالى:{ومن آياته يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينزل من السماء ماء فيحيي به الأرض بعد موتها إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون}(الروم: ٢٤)، وقال تعالى:{ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون}(الروم: ٢١)؛ وغير هذه من الآيات التي تقول لهؤلاء: كيف وقد علمتم أن الله هو الخالق الرازق، كيف تذهبون فتعبدون غيره سبحانه؟!
وألزمهم الله عز وجل بتوحيده في ألوهيته مذكرا لهم بربوبيته سبحانه وتعالى؛ فقال سبحانه وتعالى:{يا أيها الناس اعبدوا ربكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون الذي جعل لكم الأرض فراشا والسماء بناء وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا وأنتم تعلمون}(البقرة: ٢١ – ٢٢).
وقال تعالى:{إن ربكم الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش يدبر الأمر ما من شفيع إلا من بعد إذنه ذلكم الله ربكم فاعبدوه أفلا تذكرون}(يونس: ٣).
ثم حكم الله عز وجل على هؤلاء بانعدام عقولهم؛ فقال تعالى:{ولئن سألتهم من نزل من السماء ماء فأحيا به الأرض من بعد موتها ليقولن الله قل الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعقلون} (العنكبوت: ٦٣).
وكان الأنبياء عليهم السلام يذكرون أقوامهم بربوبية الله تعالى، ويستدلون به على أحقيته سبحانه وتعالى بأن يُفرد بالعبادة، وعلى بطلان آلهتهم التي يعبدونها من دون الله؛ قال إبراهيم عليه السلام لقومه:{إن الذين تعبدون من دون الله لا يملكون لكم رزقا فابتغوا عند الله الرزق واعبدوه واشكروا له}(العنكبوت: ١٧).
الثالث: توحيد الأسماء والصفات:
وجملته: إثبات ما أثبته الله عز وجل لنفسه في الكتاب أو السنة، من أسماء وصفات من غير تحريف ولا تعطيل، ومن غير تكييف ولا تمثيل.
وهذا القسم الثالث –أعني: توحيد الأسماء والصفات- ضل فيه كثير من فرق الإسلام؛ كالجهمية، والمعتزلة، والأشعرية، والماتريدية، وغيرهم.
ولذلك فإن هذا القسم من الأهمية بمكان؛ وترجع أهميته لأمرين:
الأول: تعلقه بذات الله تعالى وأسمائه وصفاته.
الثاني: كثرة المخالفين فيه من فرق الإسلام.              فعلى كل طالب علم، بل على كل مسلم تعلم هذا العلم ولو بشكل جُملي؛ حتى لا يقع في الخطل والزلل فيه، أو يقع في براثن إحدى هذه الفرق إحسانا بالظن بهم.
كما يجب –وجوبًا كفائيًّا- أن يتخصص في هذا العلم طائفة من طلبة العلم؛ يدرسونه ويطلعون على مشكلاته وغوامضه، ومناهج المخالفين فيه؛ ليقوموا بتدريسه للمسلمين، والرد على المخالفين فيه، ولما كان الأمر كذلك؛ قمت بجمع هذه القواعد –في باب من الأسماء والصفات- من كتب أهل العلم، وخاصة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى، وقمت بالتعليق عليها بما يوضح مشكلها، ويبين مجملها، ويكشف غوامضها؛ لتكون عونًا للبادئ في هذا العلم الشريف، ومدخلًا له، وتذكرة للمنتهي فيه.
ومن المعلوم أن العلماء –دائما وأبدًا- ينصحون ويرشدون طالب العلم المبتدئ بالاهتمام بالقواعد الكلية؛ سواء في العقيدة أو في غيرها من فروع العلم الشرعي؛ لأنه يصعب على كل أحد حفظ فرعيات الشريعة؛ لكثرتها وانتشارها في كتب العلم، فإذا حفظ طالب العلم القواعد الكلية التي تندرج تحتها هذه الفرعيات استطاع بعد ذلك –إذا ما وقفت أمام مسألة فرعية- أن يدرجها تحت القاعدة المنوطة بها، فتحل له المشكلات، وتزيل عنه الصعوبات.
فأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتي، وفي ميزان حسنات ووالديَّ وأهلي جميعا؛ إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
 كما أسأل كل من قرأه وانتفع به أن يدعو لي ولوالديَّ وأهلي بالمغفرة والرحمة. وستكون هذه القواعد في حلقات متتابعة، إن شاء الله تعالى. وصل اللهم على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدةالأولى:
يجب الإيمان بماوصف الله به نفسه أو وصفه به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، من غير تحريف ولاتعطيل، ومن غير تكييف ولاتمثيل
الشرح:
الكلام على هذه القاعدة من جهتين:
الجهة الأولى: وجوب الإيمان بماورد في نصوص الكتاب والسنة من أسماء الله سبحانه وتعالى وصفاته.
فإذا قال الله تعالى:{إنه هو العليم الحكيم}(يوسف :Smile: 83
نؤمن بأن من أسمائه سبحانه وتعالى:العليم الحكيم، وأنه موصوف بصفتي العلم والحكمة.
وإذا قال تعالى:{وهو السميع البصير}(الشورى: ١١) نؤمن بأن من أسمائه تعالى: السميع والبصير، وأنه موصوف بصفتي السمع والبصر.
وإذا قال تعالى:{وهو الغفور الرحيم}(يونس: ١٠٧) نؤمن بأن من أسمائه تعالى: الغفور،الرحيم، وأنه موصوف بصفتي المغفرة والرحمة.
وإذاقال تعالى:{بل يداه مبسوطتان}(المائدة: ٦٤)، نؤمن بصفة اليدين ونثبتها له سبحانه وتعالى.
وإذاقال تعالى:{كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه}(القصص: ٨٨).
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:«أعوذ بالله العظيم ووجهه الكريم، وسلطانه القديم من الشيطان الرجيم» نؤمن بصفة الوجه، ونثبتها له سبحانه وتعالى.
وهكذا...في جميع ما ورد في الكتاب والسنة من أسماء وصفات وأفعال لله سبحانه وتعالى نؤمن بها ونثبتها على ما يليق به سبحانه وتعالى.
قال الإمام الأوزاعي رحمه الله: "كنا والتابعون متوافرون نقول: إن الله عز وجل فوق عرشه، ونؤمن بما وردت به السنة من صفاته جل وعلا".
وقال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: "نعبد الله بصفاته كما وصف به نفسه، وقد أجمل الصفة لنفسه، ولا نتعدى القرآن والحديث؛ فنقول كما قال، ونصفه كما وصف نفسه، ولا نتعدى ذلك".
وقال الإمام الدارمي رحمه الله: "ونصفه بما وصف به نفسه، ووصفه به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم".
وقال ابن خزيمة رحمه الله: "نحن نثبت لخالقنا جل وعلا صفاته التي وصف الله عز وجل بها نفسه في محكم تنزيله، أو على لسان نبيه المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم، مما ثبت بنقل العدل عن العدول موصولا إليه".
الجهة الثانية لهذه القاعدة: أن يكون إيماننا بالأسماء والصفات من غير تحريف ولاتعطيل، ومن غير تكييف ولا تمثيل.
فالتحريف هو:
تبديل الكلام عن وجهه الحقيقي بما لا يحتمله الكلام.
وهو قسمان:
القسم الأول: تحريف لفظي:
كمن بدلوا لفظة (استوى) فجعلوها (استولى)، أوكمن جاءوا إلى قوله تعالى:{وكلم الله موسى تكليما}(النساء: ١٦٤)، برفع لفظ الجلالة على أنه هوسبحانه الفاعل المتكلم، فجعلوه مفعولا به منصوبًا على أن موسى عليه السلام هو المتكلم، أوكمن بدلوا قول الله تعالى:{وهو السميع البصير}(الشورى: ١١)،فجعلوه: (ليس كمثله شيء وهو العزيز الحكيم)؛ فالتحريف اللفظي يكون بتغيير حرف أو أكثر من الكلمة أوتغيير شكل بها.
القسم الثاني: تحريف معنوي:
كمن جعلوا صفة الرحمة بمعنى: إرادة الثواب، وجعلوا صفة الغضب بمعنى إرادة العقاب، واليد بمعنى النعمة أو القوة.
فالتحريف المعنوي يكون بتغيير معنى الكلمة مع بقاء لفظها كما هو.
وكلا النوعين من التحريف باطل.
 
وأما التعطيل فهو:
نفي الاسم أو الصفة أو نفيهما معا.
والمعطلة قسمان:
قسم غالٍ يعطلون الاسم والصفة معًا؛ فلا يثبتون لله سبحانه وتعالى اسما ولا صفة؛ بل ينفون كل ذلك، وهؤلاء هم الجهمية.
وقسم يعطلون الصفة دون الاسم؛ فيقولون: سميع بلا سمع، بصير بلا بصر، عليم بلا علم، حكيم بلا حكمة، وهؤلاء هم المعتزلة.
وكلا النوعين من التعطيل باطل، لايجوز في حق الله جل وعلا.
وأما التكييف فله معنيان:
المعنى الأول: السؤال عن كيفية ذات الله أوصفاته؛ كالرجل الذي جاء إلى الإمام مالك فسأله عن كيفية استواء الله جل وعلا.
المعنى الثاني: تخيل كيفية معينة في الذهن لذات الله سبحانه وتعالى أو لصفاته.
وكلا النوعين من التكييف باطل لا يجوز في حق الله جل وعلا.
وأماالتمثيل:
فهو تمثيل ذات الله سبحانه وتعالى أو صفاته بذات أحد من خلقه،  أو صفاته. حيث يقول الممثل: يد الله كأيدينا، وسمع الله كسمعنا، وعلم الله كعلمنا، وهكذا..
وهو أيضا باطل لا يجوز في حق الله جل وعلا.
قال الإمام نُعيم بن حماد رحمه الله: "مَنْ شَبَّه الله بشيء من خلقه فقد كفر، ومن أنكر ما وصف الله به نفسه فقد كفر، فليس ما وصف الله به نفسه ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم تشبيه".

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*القاعدة الثانية
** أسماء الله تعالى كلها حسنى
الشرح:
أسماء الله تعالى كلها حسنى؛ لأن الله تعالى وصفها بذلك؛ فقال تعالى:{ولله الأسماء الحسنى}(الأعراف: ١٨٠)، وقال تعالى:{الله لا إله إلا هو له الأسماء الحسنى}(طه: ٨ )؛ ومعنى أنها حسنى: أي: بالغة في الحسن غايته؛ فهي بالغة في الكمال أعلاه، وبالغة في الجمال منتهاه؛ فلا نقص فيها ولا فيما تحمله من صفات ومعانٍ بوجه من الوجوه.
فـ(الحي) اسم من أسماء الله تعالى، متضمن للحياة الكاملة التي لا نقص فيها بوجه من الوجوه؛ فلم تسبق بعدم، ولا يلحقها زوال.
و(العليم) اسم من أسماء لله تعالى متضمن للعلم الكامل الذي لا نقص فيه بوجه من الوجوه؛ فلم يسبق بجهل ولا يلحقه نسيان.
و(الرحمن) (الرحيم): اسمان من أسماء الله تعالى متضمنان للرحمة الكاملة التي لا نقص فيه بوجه من الوجوه؛ فهي رحمة كاملة؛ قال عنها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قَدِمَ عليه سَبْيٌ فَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ مِنْ السَّبْيِ تَحْلُبُ ثَدْيَهَا تَسْقِي، إِذَا وَجَدَتْ صَبِيًّا فِي السَّبْيِ أَخَذَتْهُ فَأَلْصَقَتْهُ بِبَطْنِهَا وَأَرْضَعَتْهُ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ* *صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أَتُرَوْنَ هَذِهِ طَارِحَةً وَلَدَهَا فِي النَّارِ؟ قُلْنَا: لَا وَهِيَ تَقْدِرُ عَلَى أَنْ لَا تَطْرَحَهُ. فَقَالَ* *صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لَلَّهُ أَرْحَمُ بِعِبَادِهِ مِنْ هَذِهِ بِوَلَدِهَا».
وهي أيضا رحمة واسعة؛ قال عنها الله تعالى:{ورحمتي وسعت كل شيء}(الأعراف: ١٥٦).
 
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة الثالثة 
 أسماء الله تعالى ليست محصورة بعدد معين
الشرح:
أسماء الله تعالى ليست محصورة بعدد معين؛ ودليل ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أَسْأَلُكَ بِكُلِّ اسْمٍ هُوَ لَكَ، سَمَّيْتَ بِهِ نَفْسَكَ، أَوْ عَلَّمْتَهُ أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِكَ، أَوْ أَنْزَلْتَهُ فِي كِتَابِكَ، أَوْ اسْتَأْثَرْتَ بِهِ فِي عِلْمِ الْغَيْبِ عِنْدَكَ».
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: "السادس عشر: أن الأسماء الحسنى لا تدخل تحت حصر ولا تحد بعدد، فإن لله تعالى أسماء وصفات استأثر بها في علم الغيب عنده لا يعلمها ملك مقرب ولا نبي مرسل، كما في الحديث الصحيح: «أَسْأَلُكَ بِكُلِّ اسْمٍ هُوَ لَكَ، سَمَّيْتَ بِهِ نَفْسَكَ، أَوْ عَلَّمْتَهُ أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِكَ، أَوْ أَنْزَلْتَهُ فِي كِتَابِكَ، أَوْ اسْتَأْثَرْتَ بِهِ فِي عِلْمِ الْغَيْبِ عِنْدَكَ».
فجعل أسماءه ثلاثة أقسام: 
1- قسم سمى به نفسه: فأظهره لمن شاء من ملائكته أو غيرهم، ولم ينزل به كتابه.
2- وقسم أنزل به كتابه: فتعرف به إلى عباده.
3- وقسم استأثر به في علم غيبه: فلم يطلع عليه أحدا من خلقه. 
ولهذا قال: "استأثرت به"؛ أي: انفردت بعلمه، وليس المراد انفراده بالتسمية به؛ لأن هذا الانفراد ثابت في الأسماء التي أنزل بها كتابه، ومن هذا قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث الشفاعة: «ثُمَّ يَفْتَحُ اللَّهُ عَلَيَّ مِنْ مَحَامِدِهِ وَحُسْنِ الثَّنَاءِ عَلَيْهِ شَيْئًا لَمْ يَفْتَحْهُ عَلَى أَحَدٍ قَبْلِي»، وتلك المحامد هي بأسمائه وصفاته، ومنه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «لَا أُحْصِي ثَنَاءً عَلَيْكَ أَنْتَ كَمَا أَثْنَيْتَ عَلَى نَفْسِكَ»، وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «إِنَّ لِلَّهِ تِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ اسْمًا -مِائَةً إِلَّا وَاحِدًا- مَنْ أَحْصَاهَا دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ» فالكلام جملة واحدة، وقوله: «مَنْ أَحْصَاهَا دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ» صفة لا خبر مستقل؛ والمعنى: له أسماء متعددة من شأنها أن من أحصاها دخل الجنة، وهذا لا ينفي أن يكون له أسماء غيرها، وهذا كما تقول: (لفلان مائة مملوك قد أعدهم للجهاد)، فلا ينفي هذا أن يكون له مماليك سواهم معدين لغير الجهاد، وهذا لا خلاف بين العلماء فيه".
وقد نقل النووي الاتفاق على ذلك؛ فقال رحمه الله: واتفق العلماء على أن هذا الحديث –يعني حديث: «إِنَّ لِلَّهِ تِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ اسْمًا -مِائَةً إِلَّا وَاحِدًا- مَنْ أَحْصَاهَا دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ»- ليس فيه حصر لأسمائه سبحانه وتعالى.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أحسنت أبا أسماء ، نفع الله بك .
والذين فسروا الرحمة ـ مثلا ـ بالثواب ، فسروه بالثمرة وما يستلزمها ، وهذا غير الصفة نفسها كما هو واضح ظاهر ، وبهذا وقعوا في التأويل والتحريف ، فالرحمة صفة من صفات الله الذاتية ومن ثمراتها الثواب .
وبما يتعلق بالعدد في أسماء الله ، فالصواب ما نقلته عن ابن القيم وتبع فيه شيخه ابن تيمية رحمهما الله تعالى . خلافا لبعض الناس ممن لم يفهم كلام شيخ الاسلام وغيره .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وفيك بارك شيخنا الجليل

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

نفع الله بك أبا يوسف .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وبك أبا البراء

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*القاعدة الرابعة*
 *أسماء الله تعالى وصفاته توقيفية لا مجال للعقل فيها* 
* أسماء الله تعالى توقيفية؛ بمعنى أن إثباتها متوقف على النص؛ لا نزيد على ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة، ولا ننقص منه؛ لأننا إذا زدنا فقد قلنا على الله بلا علم، وإذا نقصنا فقد كتمنا أو ألحدنا ما سمى الله به نفسه.
ولذلك فالواجب علينا أن نقتصر على ما جاء به الكتاب والسنة من أسماء الله تعالى وصفاته؛ وذلك لثلاث علل:
**أولا:** لأن العقل لا يمكنه إدراك ما يستحقه الله تعالى من الأسماء؛ فوجب الوقوف على النص.
**ثانيا:** قوله تعالى:**{ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولا}**(الإسراء: ٣٦)؛* *(ولا تقف)**: أي: لا تتبع، وقد قيل: قفاه يقفوه، إذا جاء على أَثَره، أو على إِثْره.
وقال تعالى:**{ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها وذروا الذين يلحدون في أسمائه سيجزون ما كانوا يعملون}**(الأعراف: ٣٣)؛ فلا يجوز لنا أن نسمي الله بما لم يسمِّ به نفسه؛ لأن ذلك مما ليس لنا به علم.
**ثالثًا:**قال ابن عثيمين رحمه الله:** "لأن تسمية الله بما لم يسم به نفسه أو إنكار ما سمى به نفسه جناية في حقه تعالى؛ أرأيت لو أن شخصا سماك بغير ما سُمِّيت به؛ فإنه يُعدُّ جانيًا عليك؛ لأنه ليس له حق في ذلك، فالتسمية حق لمن له الحق أن يسمي، فالله عز وجل له الحق أن يسمي نفسه بما يشاء، وأما نحن فليس من حقنا أن نسمي الله بما لم يسمِّ به نفسه.
وعلى ذلك؛ فالواجب علينا أن نسمي الله بما سمى به نفسه؛ لأن تسمية الله بما لم يسم به نفسه سوء أدب مع الله.
وكذلك إنكار ما سمى به نفسه سوء أدب معه تعالى؛ فالواجب علينا سلوك الأدب مع الله سبحانه وتعالى".
**قال الإمام ابن عبد البر رحمه الله:** "لا نسميه ولا نصفه، ولا نطلق عليه إلا ما سمى به نفسه".
**وقال الإمام أبو المظفر السمعاني رحمه الله [479]:** "الأصل في أسامي الرب تعالى هو التوقيف".
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*القاعدة الخامسة:* 
*يجب الإيمان بما جاء في الكتاب والسنة وإن خفي معناه على آحاد الناس**  قد  يخفى على بعض الناس معنًى من معاني أسماء الله تعالى وصفاته، فهذا لا  يدعوه إلى الإسراع في نفي ما جاء به الكتاب والسنة؛ بل يجب عليه أن يؤمن  بتلك الصفة أو الاسم حتى يسأل أهل العلم عن المعنى فيوضحوه ويبينوه له.
**قال  الإمام عليُّ بن المديني رحمه الله:** "ثم التصديق بالأحاديث والإيمان بها،  لا يقال: لم؟ ولا كيف؟ إنما هو التصديق بها، والإيمان بها، وإن لم يُعلم  تفسير الحديث، ويبلغه عقله، فقد كُفي ذلك، وأُحكم عليه الإيمان به  والتسليم".
وأما أهل الأهواء والبدع فقد قاموا بنفي الأسماء والصفات  أو بعضها، حيث قصرت عقولهم الفاسدة عن فهم معانيها، كصفة الاستواء والنزول  والمجيء وغير ذلك.
*

----------


## عبدالله الكوردستاني

> *وأما أهل الأهواء والبدع فقد قاموا بنفي الأسماء والصفات أو بعضها، حيث قصرت عقولهم الفاسدة عن فهم معانيها، كصفة الاستواء والنزول والمجيء وغير ذلك.*


صدقت أخي.
لذلك قال أهل السنة والجماعة: أمروها كما جاءت بلا كيف ، أي أمروها كما جاءت بغير تحريف لها ولا تأويل ولا تكييف.
جزيتم خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وجزيتم مثله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة السادسة 

صفات الله تنقسم إلى: 
صفات ذاتية، وصفات فعلية
الشرح:
تنقسم صفات الله إلى:
1-صفات ذاتية:
وهي التي لا تنفك عن ذات الله تعالى، ولا تتعلق بزمان؛ فالله تعالى لم يزل ولا يزال متصفًا بها؛ كالعلم والقدرة والسمع والبصر والعزة والحكمة والعلو والعظمة والوجه واليدين والعينين.
2-صفات فعلية:
وهي أيضا صفات أزلية؛ بمعنى: أن الله تعالى لم يزل ولا يزال متصفًا بها؛ ولكن الفرق بينها وبين الصفات الذاتية أن الصفات الفعلية متعلقة بمشيئة الله تعالى؛ إن شاء فعلها وإن شاء لم يفعلها، ومتعلقة أيضا بزمان؛ كالاستواء والنزول والمجيء والفرح والغضب.
وقد تكون الصفة ذاتية فعلية؛ باعتبارين؛ كصفة الكلام، فإنها باعتبار أصلها هي صفة ذاتية؛ لأن الله تعالى لم يزل ولا يزال متكلمًا.
وباعتبار آحاد الكلام وتعلقه بالمشيئة؛ يتكلم الله متى شاء، بما شاء، فهي صفة فعلية كما قال تعالى:{إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون}(يس: ٨٢).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة السابعة 

يجب الإيمان بالاسم وما دل عليه من معنى 
وما تعلق به من آثار
الشرح:
هذه أركان الإيمان بأسماء الله تعالى وصفاته؛ وهي ثلاثة أركان:
الركن الأول: الإيمان بالاسم:
فنؤمن بما سمى الله سبحانه به نفسه، في الكتاب والسنة ونثبته له سبحانه؛ كما تقدم في القاعدة الأولى.
الركن الثاني: الإيمان بما دل عليه الاسم من معنًى:
فنؤمن باسم الله العليم، وما دل عليه هذا الاسم من معنى وهي صفة العلم، ونؤمن باسم الله الحكيم وما دل عليه هذا الاسم من معنى، وهي صفة الحكمة، ونؤمن باسم الله الرحمن الرحيم، وما دلا عليه من معنى وهي صفة الرحمة، ونؤمن باسم الله السميع وما دل عليه هذا الاسم من معنى وهو صفة السمع... وهكذا في جميع أسمائه سبحانه وتعالى الحسنى.
الركن الثالث: الإيمان بما ترتب على هذا الاسم من آثار:
فالأثر المترتب على اسم الله تعالى (العليم): هو أنه سبحانه علم الأشياء، ولم يزل يعلمها سبحانه وتعالى.
والأثر المترتب على اسم الله تعالى (السميع): هو أنه سبحانه وتعالى سمع الأشياء، ولم يزل يسمعها سبحانه وتعالى.
والأثر المترتب على اسمه تعالى (الرحمن الرحيم): هو أنه سبحانه يرحم من يشاء من عباده وقتما شاء.
وهكذا في جميع أسماء الله سبحانه وتعالى وصفاته.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة الثامنة 
أسماء الله تعالى بالنظر إلى الذات من قبيل المترادف وبالنظر إلى الصفات من قبيل المتباين
الشرح:
أسماء الله تعالى بالنظر إلى الذات من قبيل المترادف؛ دل على ذلك قوله تعالى:{قل ادعوا الله أو ادعوا الرحمن أيا ما تدعوا فله الأسماء الحسنى}(الإسراء: ١١٠)؛ فجميع أسماء الله تعالى دلت على ذات واحدة، وليست ذوات متعددة؛ فالله تعالى هو الرحمن، وهو الرحيم، وهو الملك، وهو القدوس، وهو السلام، وهو المؤمن... إلى آخر أسمائه الحسنى سبحانه وتعالى التي تدل على ذات واحدة لا ذوات متعددة كما يدعي بعض المخالفين من أن تعدد الأسماء يستلزم تعدد الذوات.
وبالنظر إلى الصفات من قبيل المتباين؛ دل على ذلك قوله تعالى:{ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها}(الأعراف: ١٨٠)؛ أي: ادعوه في كل مقام بالاسم الذي يناسبه؛ فكل اسم يدل على معنى خاص به، فإن كنت في حال فقر فقل: (يا غني)، وإن كنت في حال ضعف فقل: (يا قوي)، وإن كنت في حال ذل فقل: (يا عزيز)، وإن كنت في حال توبة فقل: (يا تواب)... وهكذا، فكل اسم يدل على معنى، ولا يستلزم تعدد الأسماء والمعاني تعدد الذوات، بل التعدد يدل على عظم المسمى.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة التاسعة 
باب الإخبار عن الله تعالى أوسع من باب الأفعال وباب الأفعال أوسع من باب الصفات 
وباب الصفات أوسع من باب الأسماء
الشرح:
المقصود بكلمة (أوسع): أي: من جهة الاحتياج إلى دليل؛ فالعلماء يقسمون الكلام في هذا الباب إلى أربعة أقسام:
1- باب الإخبار:
وهو أوسع الأبواب؛ لأنه لا يحتاج إلى دليل، وإنما يخبر عن الله تعالى بكل ما يليق به سبحانه، وإن لم يدل دليل عليه، كالقائم بنفسه، وواجب الوجود وغير ذلك.
2-باب الأفعال:
وهو أضيق من باب الإخبار، ومصادره ثلاثة:
الأول: الأفعال الثابتة في الكتاب والسنة؛ كقوله تعالى:{قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء}(آلعمران: ٢٦)؛ فهذه أفعال ثابتة لله سبحانه وتعالى.
الثاني: الصفات: فيشتق من الصفة فعل.
الثالث: الأسماء: فيشتق الفعل من الاسم؛ فاسم الله العليم يدل على أن الله تعالى يعلم الأشياء، واسم الله السميع يدل على أن الله تعالى يسمع الأشياء، واسم الله الرحيم يدل على أن الله تعالى يرحم من يشاء.
3- باب الصفات:
وهو أضيق من باب الأفعال؛ لأن له مصدران فقط:
الأول: الصفات الواردة في الكتاب والسنة.
الثاني: الأسماء؛ فيشتق منها صفات؛ فاسم الله العليم يدل على صفة العلم، واسم الله السميع يدل على صفة السمع، واسم الله الحكيم يدل على صفة الحكمة.
4-باب الأسماء:
وهو أضيق الأبواب؛ لأن مصدره واحد فقط؛ وهو أن يُنَصَّ عليه في الكتاب والسنة، فلا يشتق من الفعل اسم ولا من الصفة اسم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة العاشرة 
تفسير أسماء الله تعالى بعضها ببعض لا يعني تماثلها من كل وجه بل له سبحانه وتعالى من كل صفة معنى من معاني الكمال والجمال
الشرح:
قد يفسر بعض أسماء الله تعالى بعضها ببعض، وهذا لا يعني أن هذه الأسماء متماثلة من كل وجه، بل له سبحانه وتعالى من كل صفة معنى من معاني الكمال والجمال؛ كاسم الله تعالى (الرحمن) واسمه (الرحيم)؛ فالرحمن معناه: ذو الرحمة الواسعة، والرحيم معناه: ذو الرحمة الواصلة.
وأسماؤه تعالى (الواحد) و(الأحد) و(الوتر)؛ فهي أسماء متقاربة المعنى، وقد يفسر كل منها بالآخر، ولكنه في الحقيقية كل اسم من هذه الأسماء يحمل معنًى مختلفًا عن الآخر؛ فالواحد ينفي عن الله تعالى المثلية.
والوتر ينفي عن الله تعالى الشفعية والزوجية.
والأحد ينفي عن الله تعالى الشبيه بالكلية.

----------


## المصباح المنير

جزاك الله خيرا
هل يمكن ذكر المراجع التي تنقل منها أم أن هذه القواعد من وضعك؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خيرا
> هل يمكن ذكر المراجع التي تنقل منها أم أن هذه القواعد من وضعك؟


بل هي قواعد من كتب أهل العلم كمجموع الفتاوى لابن تيمية والرسالة التدمرية وشرح الطحاوية لابن أبي العز وغيرها من كتب أهل العلم

----------


## المصباح المنير

بارك الله فيك أخي
لو ذكرت مصدر كل قاعدة فهذا حسن لأن موضوع العقيدة من الأهمية بمكان

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيك أخي لو ذكرت مصدر كل قاعدة فهذا حسن لأن موضوع العقيدة من الأهمية بمكان


 سأفعل ذلك إن شاء الله في نهاية ذكري للقواعد، وهي ثلاثون قاعدة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة الحادية عشر أسماء الله تعالى أعلام وأوصاف الشرح: في هذه القاعدة رد   على المعتزلة الذين يثبتون أسماء الله تعالى بلا أوصاف؛ فيقولون: عليم بلا   علم، سميع بلا سمع، بصير بلا بصر، ونحو ذلك.            قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله في   معرض ذكره لمنهج الجهمية: "وقاربهم طائفة ثالثة من أهل الكلام، من  المعتزلة  ومن اتبعهم، فأثبتوا لله الأسماء دون ما تتضمنه من الصفات، فمنهم  من جعل  العليم والقدير والسميع والبصير كالأعلام المحضة المترادفات،  ومنهم من قال:  عليم بلا علم، قدير بلا قدرة، سميع بصير بلا سمع ولا بصر،  فأثبتوا الاسم  دون ما تضمنه من الصفات".                            وهذا خطأ وباطل. فالخالق  سبحانه وتعالى أسماؤه  أعلام وأوصاف؛ أعلام باعتبار دلالتها على الذات،  وأوصاف باعتبار ما دلت  عليه من معانٍ. فهو عليم ومتصف بصفة العلم، سميع  ومتصف بصفة السمع، حكيم  ومتصف بصفة الحكمة، رحيم ومتصف بصفة الرحمة، وهكذا  في جميع أسمائه سبحانه  وتعالى الحسنى، فكل اسم يحمل معنًى من معاني  الكمال والجمال.                              قال ابن القيم  رحمه الله: "وهذا شأن أسماء الرب تعالى  وأسماء كتابه وأسماء نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، هي  أعلام دالة على معان هي بها أوصاف فلا  تضاد فيها العلمية الوصف بخلاف غيرها  من أسماء المخلوقين فهو الله الخالق  البارئ المصور القهار، فهذه أسماء  دالة على معان هي صفاته، وكذلك القرآن  والفرقان والكتاب المبين وغير ذلك من  أسمائه. وكذلك أسماء الرب تعالى كلها  أسماء مدح ولو كانت ألفاظا مجردة لا  معاني لها لم تدل على المدح وقد  وصفها الله سبحانه بأنها حسنى كلها، فقال:{ولله الأسماء الحسنى}(الأعراف: ١٨٠،) فهي لم تكن حسنى لمجرد  اللفظ بل لدلالتها على أوصاف  الكمال؛ ولهذا لما سمع بعض العرب قارئا يقرأ:{والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما جزاء بما كسبا نكالا من الله والله عزيز حكيم}(المائدة: ٣٨) والله غفور رحيم؛ قال: ليس هذا  كلام الله تعالى. فقال  القارئ: أتكذب بكلام الله تعالى؟ فقال: لا، ولكن ليس  هذا بكلام الله. فعاد  إلى حفظه وقرأ:{والله عزيز حكيم}(المائدة: ٣٨؛) فقال  الأعرابي: صدقت؛ عز  فحكم فقطع، ولو غفر ورحم لما قطع. وأيضا فإنه سبحانه  يعلل أحكامه وأفعاله  بأسمائه، ولو لم يكن لها معنى لما كان التعليل صحيحا؛  كقوله تعالى:{فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا}(نوح: ١٠،) وقوله تعالى:{فإن فاءوا فإن الله غفور رحيم}(البقرة: ٢٢٦ - ٢٢٧؛) فختم حكم الفيء الذي  هو الرجوع والعود  إلى رضى الزوجة والإحسان إليها بأنه غفور رحيم، يعود على  عبده بمغفرته  ورحمته إذا رجع إليه، والجزاء من جنس العمل؛ فكما رجع إلى  التي هي أحسن  رجع الله إليه بالمغفرة والرحمة. وقال تعالى:{وإن عزموا الطلاق فإن الله سميع عليم}(البقرة: ٢٢٧؛) فإن  الطلاق لما كان لفظا يسمع ومعنى يقصد عقبه باسم السميع  للنطق به العليم  بمضمونه. وأيضا فإنه سبحانه يستدل بأسمائه على توحيده ونفي  الشرك عنه، ولو  كانت أسماء لا معنى لها لم تدل على ذلك؛ كقول هارون لعبدة  العجل:{وإن ربكم الرحمن فاتبعوني وأطيعوا أمري}(طه: ٩٠)، وقوله سبحانه في القصة:{إنما إلهكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو وسع كل شيء علما}(طه: ٩٨،) وقوله تعالى:{وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم}(البقرة: ١٦٣،)  وقوله سبحانه في آخر سورة الحشر:{هو الله الخالق البارئ المصور له الأسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما في السموات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم}(الحشر: ٢٢ - ٢٣؛) فسبح  نفسه عن شرك  المشركين به عقب تمدحه بأسمائه الحسنى المقتضية لتوحيده  واستحالة إثبات  شريك له. ومن تدبر هذا المعنى في القرآن هبط به على رياض من  العلم حماها  الله عن كل أفاك معرض عن كتاب الله واقتباس الهدى منه، ولو لم  يكن في  كتابنا هذا إلا هذا الفصل وحده لكفى من له ذوق ومعرفة والله الموفق   للصواب. وأيضا فإن الله تعالى يعلق بأسمائه المعمولات من الظروف والجار   والمجرور وغيرهما، ولو كانت أعلاما محضة لم يصح فيها ذلك؛ كقوله:{قل أتعلمون الله بدينكم والله يعلم ما في السموات وما في الأرض والله بكل شيء عليم}(الحجرات: ١٦)،{ولا يتمنونه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم والله عليم بالظالمين}(الجمعة: ٧)، {فإن تولوا فإن الله عليم بالمفسدين}(آل عمران:   ٦٣)، {هو الذي يصلي عليكم وملائكته ليخرجكم من الظلمات إلى النور وكان بالمؤمنين رحيما}(الأحزاب: ٤٣)، {لقد تاب الله على النبي والمهاجرين والأنصار الذين اتبعوه في ساعة العسرة من بعد ما كاد يزيغ قلوب فريق منهم ثم تاب عليهم إنه بهم رءوف رحيم}(التوبة: ١١٧)، {ولله ملك السموات والأرض والله على كل شيء قدير}(آل عمران: ١٨٩)، {يجعلون أصابعهم في ءاذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت والله محيط بالكافرين}(البقرة: ١٩)، {وماذا عليم لو ءامنوا بالله واليوم الآخر وأنفقوا مما رزقهم الله وكان الله بهم عليما}(النساء:   ٣٩)،{وإن كلا لما ليوفينهم ربك أعمالهم إنه بما يعملون خبير}(هود: ١١١)،{إن الله يعلم غيب السموات والأرض والله بصير بما تعملون} (الحجرات: ١٨)، {ولو بسط الله الرزق لعباده لبغوا في الأرض ولكن ينزل بقدر على من يشاء إنه بعباده خبير بصير}(الشورى: ٢٧)، ونظائره كثيرة. وأيضا فإنه   سبحانه يجعل أسماءه دليلا على ما ينكره الجاحدون من صفات كماله؛ كقوله   تعالى:{ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير}(الملك: ١٤)".انتهى كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله.                                                      والذي حمل المعتزلة على هذا   القول الباطل ظنهم بعقولهم الفاسدة أن تعدد الصفات يستلزم تعدد الموصوف.                                                قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله: "هذا قول المعتزلة والشيعة الموافقين لهم، وهو   قول باطل؛ لأن صفة الإله لا يجب أن تكون إلها كما أن صفة النبي لا يجب أن   تكون نبيا، وإذا كانت صفة النبي المحدث موافقة له في الحدوث لم يلزم أن   تكون نبيا مثله، فكذلك صفة الرب اللازمة له إذا كانت قديمة بقدمه لم يلزم   أن تكون إلها مثله. فهؤلاء مذهبهم نفى صفات الكمال اللازمة لذاته، وشبهتهم   التي أشار إليها: أنها لو كانت قديمة لكان القديم أكثر من واحد كما يقول   ابن سينا وأمثاله. وأخذ ذلك ابن سينا وأمثاله من المتفلسفة عن المعتزلة   فقالوا: لو كان له صفة واجبة لكان الواجب أكثر من واحد، وهذا تلبيس؛ فإنهم   إن أرادوا أن يكون الإله القديم أو الإله الواجب أكثر من واحد، فالتلازم   باطل فليس يجب أن تكون صفة الإله إلها ولا صفة الإنسان إنسانا ولا صفة   النبي نبيا ولا صفة الحيوان حيوانا. وإن أرادوا أن الصفة توصف بالقدم كما   يوصف الموصوف بالقدم فهو كقول القائل: توصف صفة المحدث بالحدوث كما يوصف   الموصوف بالحدوث. وكذلك إذا قيل: توصف بالوجوب كما يوصف الموصوف بالوجوب   فليس المراد أنها توصف بوجوب أو قدم أو حدوث على سبيل الاستقلال؛ فإن الصفة   لا تقوم بنفسها ولا تستقل بذاتها، ولكن المراد أنها قديمة واجبة بقدوم   الموصوف ووجوبه، إذا عني بالواجب ما لا فاعل له وعنى بالقديم ما لا أول له   وهذا حق لا محذور فيه".انتهى كلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله.

----------


## أبو مالك الشطي

جزاك الله خير 

حبذ لو جعلتها في ملف pdf مع ذكر المراجع 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خير 
> 
> حبذ لو جعلتها في ملف pdf مع ذكر المراجع 
> بارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك، سنفعل ذلك إن شاء الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة الثانية عشر
للاسم من أسماء الله تعالى ثلاث دلالات: 
دلالة مطابقة، ودلالة تضمن، ودلالة لزوم
 الشرح:
هذه القاعدة لها علاقة بسابقتها؛ حيث إن العلماء استخدموها في الرد على المعتزلة الذين ينفون معاني الأسماء.
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: "الاسم من أسمائه له دلالة على الذات والصفة بالمطابقة، ودلالة على أحدهما بالتضمن، ودلالة على الصفة الأخرى باللزوم".
قلت: فدلالة المطابقة كما عرفها العلماء هي: دلالة اللفظ على كل ما وضع له.
ودلالة التضمن هي: دلالة اللفظ على بعض ما وضع له.
ودلالة اللزوم هي: دلالة الشيء على سببه.
فكلمة (الدار): تدل على كل (الدار) بالمطابقة، وتدل على الحجرة والأبواب بالتضمن، وتدل على باني هذه الدار باللزوم.
وكلمة السيارة تدل على جميع السيارة بالمطابقة، وتدل على الإطارات بالتضمن، وتدل على صانع هذه السيارة باللزوم.
وكل اسم من أسمائه تعالى له أنواع الدلالات الثلاثة:
أمثلة على ذلك:
1- اسم الله (الملك):
يدل على ذات الله، وعلى صفة الملك، بدلالة المطابقة، ويدل على ذات الله وحدها بالتضمن، وعلى صفة الملك وحدها بالتضمن، ويدل على صفات أخرى لم يتضمنها الاسم؛ كالحياة والقوة باللزوم؛ لأن الملك لابد أن يكون حيا قويًّا.
2- اسم الله (العزيز):
يدل على ذات الله تعالى وعلى صفة العزة بالمطابقة، ويدل على الذات وحدها بالتضمن، ويدل على صفة العزة وحدها بالتضمن، ويدل على صفات أخرى لم يتضمنها الاسم كالحياة والقيومية باللزوم؛ لأن العزيز لابد أن يكون حيا قائما بنفسه.
3- اسم الله (الخالق):
يدل على ذات الله تعالى وعلى صفة الخالقية بالمطابقة، ويدل على الذات وحدها بالتضمن، وعلى صفة الخالقية وحدها بالتضمن، وعلى صفات أخرى لم يتضمنها الاسم؛ كالحياة والعلم والقدرة باللزوم؛ لأن الخالق لابد أن يكون حيًّا عليما قديرًا.
وبهذه القاعدة الجليلة يتبين خطأ المعتزلة ومن وافقهم الذين نفوا الصفات وجعلوا الاسم يدل على الذات بالمطابقة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة الثالثة عشر
الله تعالى موصوف بالنفي والإثبات
الشرح:

 في هذه القاعدة ردٌّ على أهل الكلام من الجهمية والمعتزلة والأشاعرة، وغيرهم الذين يصفون الله تعالى بالنفي فقط، ولا يصفونه بالإثبات، وهذا خطأ وباطل؛ لأن الله تعالى وصف نفسه في القرآن بالنفي والإثبات.
فمن أمثلة الإثبات؛ وهي كثيرة:
قوله تعالى:{وهو العليم الحكيم}(التحريم: ٢).
وقوله تعالى:{وهو الغفور الرحيم}(الأحقاف: ٨).
وقوله سبحانه:{وهو السميع البصير}(الشورى: ١١).
وقوله تعالى:{وكان الله على كل شيء قديرا}(الأحزاب: ٢٧).
وقوله تعالى:{وهو العزيز الحكيم}(إبراهيم: ٤).
وقوله تعالى:{وهو العلي العظيم}(البقرة: ٢٥٥). 
ومن أمثلة النفي:
قوله تعالى:{ولا يظلم ربك أحدا}(الكهف: ٤٩).
وقوله تعالى:{وما كان ربك نسيا}(مريم: ٦٤).
وقوله تعالى:{لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم}(البقرة: ٢٥٥).
فهذه وغيرها مما ورد في الكتاب والسنة صفات نفي تنفي النقائص عن الله تعالى.
ودلت هذه الأمثلة على أن الله تعالى موصوف بالنفي والإثبات، وليس بالنفي فقط كما يصنع أهل الكلام.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة الرابعة عشرة 
ليس في صفات الله تعالى نفي محض 
بل كل نفي ورد في الكتاب والسنة 
فهو لإثبات كمال الضد
الشرح:
بعض أهل الكلام إذا وصف الله تعالى فلا يصفونه إلا بالنفي المحض، الذي لا يتضمن كمالا؛ فيقولون في وصف الله تعالى: ليس بجسم، ولا عرض، وليس بطويل، ولا قصير، ولا بأبيض ولا أسود، إلا آخر ما يقولون، ويتوسعون في ذلك، وهي طريقة خاطئة وباطلة؛ لأنها تخالف طريقة الكتاب والسنة، ولأن النفي المحض عدم محض لا مدح فيه.
وأما طريقة الكتاب والسنة فعلى خلاف ذلك؛ فالنفي فيها يتضمن كمال الضد.
ومن أمثلة ذلك:
قوله تعالى:{ولا يظلم ربك أحدا}(الكهف: ٤٩)؛ فيه إثبات كمال عدله سبحانه وتعالى.
وقوله تعالى:{ولقد خلقنا السموات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام وما مسنا منت لغوب}(ق: ٣٨)؛ فيه إثبات كمال قوته وقدرته سبحانه وتعالى.
وقوله تعالى:{لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم}(البقرة: ٢٥٥)؛ فيه كمال حياته وقيوميته سبحانه وتعالى.
وقوله تعالى:{وما له منهم من ظهير}(سبأ: ٢٢)؛ فيه أيضا كمال قوته وقدرته وقيوميته وغناه عن كل أحد في تدبير ملكه.
فهذه طريقة الكتاب والسنة التي خالفها أهل الكلام فوصفوه تعالى بالنفي المحض وهو خطأ وباطل كما تقدم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة الخامسة عشرة
طريقة الكتاب والسنة 
التفصيل في الإثبات والإجمال في النفي
 الشرح: 
طريقة الكتاب والسنة التفصيل في الإثبات.
مثال ذلك وهو كثير في الكتاب والسنة:
قوله تعالى:{هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو عالم الغيب والشهادة هو الرحمن الرحيم هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان الله عما يشركون هو الله الخالق البارئ المصور له الأسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما في السموات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم}(الحشر: ٢٢ – ٢٤).
وقوله تعالى:{وهو العليم الحكيم}(التحريم: ٢)، {وهو السميع البصير}(الشورى: ١١)، {وهو الغفور الرحيم}(يونس: ١٠٧، )، {إن الله على كل شيء قدير}(البقرة: ٢٠، )، {هو الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن وهو بكل شيء عليم}(الحديد: ٣)، إلى آخر هذا التفصيل في الإثبات، وهو كثير في الكتاب والسنة.
وأما النفي فطريقة الكتاب والسنة الإجمال فيه؛ فالله تعالى نفى عن نفسه مشابهة المخلوقين فقال:{ليس كمثله شيء}(الشورى: ١١)، ونفى الكفء والند له سبحانه فقال:{ولم يكن له كفوا أحد}(الإخلاص: ٤)، من غير تفصيل في ذلك.
أما أهل الكلام فعلى عكس هذه الطريقة؛ يجملون في الإثبات ويفصلون في النفي، ففي الإثبات يجملون فلا يثبتون لله تعالى إلا وجودًا مطلقًا بلا أوصاف، وفي النفي يفصلون فيقولون: ليس بجسم، ولا عرض، ولا عن يمين ولا شمال، ولا فوق ولا تحت، ولا أبيض ولا أسود، ولا أحمر ولا أصفر... إلى آخره.
وهي طريقة باطلة؛ فهي مع مخالفتها للقرآن، هي أيضا مناقضة للعقول؛ فإن العقول السليمة تستصيغ وتقبل التفصيل في الإثبات ولا تقبل التفصيل في النفي؛ فإنك إذا دخلت على ملك من الملوك أو أمير من الأمراء وأردت أن تمدحه فقلت:(أنت لست بلص ولا سارق، ولست بزبال ولا كناس، ولست بزانٍ ولا فاجر) وأخذت تفصل له في النفي لغضب منك وربما عاقبك.
وأما إذا فصلت له في الإثبات فقلت له: (أنت شريف جواد كريم قوي شجاع)، وأخذت تفصل له في الإثبات لرضي ذلك منك وكافأك.

----------


## البطليوسي

كنتُ قد علمتُ ذلك مِن قبل، ولكنْ تلخيصك وعرضك لها أعجبني، شكرا يا أستاذ محمد، ادعُ لي دعاءً مرتجلاً بالزواج؛ مستخدما أحسن اسم يليق بحاجتي ...

----------


## أبو مالك الشطي

بارك الله في جهودك 

ولكن قد أطلت علينا الانتظار 

في كل مرة أدخل ارتقب الملف ؟

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> كنتُ قد علمتُ ذلك مِن قبل، ولكنْ تلخيصك وعرضك لها أعجبني، شكرا يا أستاذ محمد، ادعُ لي دعاءً مرتجلاً بالزواج؛ مستخدما أحسن اسم يليق بحاجتي ...


بارك الله فيك أخانا الكريم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة السادسة عشرة
أفعال الرب تبارك وتعالى صادرة عن أسمائه وصفاته وأسماء المخلوقين صادرة عن أفعالهم
 الشرح:
أفعال الرب تبارك وتعالى صادرة عن أسمائه وصفاته؛ لأنه سبحانه وتعالى كامل في أسمائه وصفاته، فصدر عن هذا الكمال كمال في الأفعال.
قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: "فالرب لم يزل كاملا فحصلت أفعاله من كماله؛ لأنه كامل بذاته وصفاته، فأفعاله صادرة عن كمال؛ كمل ففعل".
فهو استدلال على ما يجب لله تعالى من الكمال في أسمائه وصفاته على كمال ما يصدر منه من أفعال.
وأما المخلوق فأسماؤهم صادرة عن أفعالهم؛ فاشتقت لهم الأسماء بعد أن فعلوا؛ فالكاتب لا يسمى كاتبا إلا بعد أن يكتب، والصانع لا يسمى صانعًا إلا بعد أن يصنع، فهذا استدلال بنقص ذواتهم على نقص أفعالهم.
فما حصل لهم من مدح فبسبب ما يصدر منهم من أفعال حميدة وخصال شريفة.
وأما الخالق سبحانه فله الحمد على أسمائه وصفاته، وله الشكر على أفعاله.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة السابعة عشرة 
لا يلزم من اتحاد الأسماء تماثل المسمى
 الشرح:
في هذه القاعدة رد على طائفتين من أهل البدع؛ الطائفة الأولى: هم الممثلة الذين مثلوا صفات الخالق جل وعلا بصفات المخلوقين؛ لأجل الاشتراك في الأسماء.
والطائفة الثانية: هم المعطلة الذين عطلوا الأسماء والصفات بدعوي أنها تشابه أسماء المخلوقين.
وكلا الطائفتين –أعني: المشبهة والمعطلة- بمعزل عن الصواب؛ وذلك لأنه لا يلزم من اتحاد الأسماء تماثل المسمى، وهذا موجود حتى بين المخلوقات بعضها البعض. قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله _في التدمرية_: "فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى أخبرنا عما في الجنة من المخلوقات؛ من أصناف المطاعم والملابس والمناكح والمساكن، فأخبرنا أن فيها: لبنا، وعسلا، وخمرا، وماءً، ولحمًا، وحريرًا، وذهبا، وفضة وفاكهة، وقصورا، وقد قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: ليس في الدنيا شيء مما في الجنة إلا الأسماء.
وإذا كانت تلك الحقائق التي أخبر الله عنها هي موافقة في الأسماء للحقائق الموجودة في الدنيا، وليست مماثلة لها، بل بينهما من التباين ما لا يعلمه إلا الله تعالى، فالخالق سبحانه وتعالى أعظم مباينة للمخلوقات منه مباينة المخلوق للمخلوق، ومباينته لمخلوقاته أعظم من مباينة موجود الآخرة لموجود الدنيا؛ إذ المخلوق أقرب إلى المخلوق الموافق له في الاسم من الخالق إلى المخلوق، وهذا بيِّن واضح".انتهى
فالله سبحانه وتعالى هو الذي سمى نفسه هذه الأسماء، وهو الذي سمى مخلوقاته أيضا هذه الأسماء، فقد سمى الله تعالى نفسه سميعا بصيرا؛ فقال تعالى:{إن الله كان سميعا بصيرا}(النساء: ٥٨)، وسمى بعض مخلوقاته سميعا بصيرا؛ فقال:{فجعلناه سميعا بصيرا}(الإنسان: ٢)، وليس السميع كالسميع، ولا البصير كالبصير، وسمى الله سبحانه وتعالى نفسه رؤوفا رحيما؛ فقال تعالى: {إن الله بالناس لرءوف رحيم}(البقرة: ١٤٣)، وسمى بعض عباده رؤوفًا رحيما؛ فقال:{لقد جاءكم رسول من أنفسكم عزيز عليه ما عنتم حريص عليكم بالمؤمنين رءوف رحيم}(التوبة: ١٢٨)، وليس الرؤوف كالرؤوف، ولا الرحيم كالرحيم.
وسمى نفسه جبارًا متكبرًا، وسمى بعض عباده جبارًا متكبرًا؛ فقال:{كذلك يطبع الله على كل قلب متكبر جبار}(غافر: ٣٥)، وليس الجبار كالجبار، ولا المتكبر كالمتكبر.
وسمى نفسه حفيظًا عليمًا، وسمى بعض عباده حفيظًا عليما؛ فقال تعالى عن يوسف عليه السلام:{قال اجعلني على خزائن الأرض إني حفيظ عليم}(يوسف: ٥٥)، وليس الحفيظ كالحفيظ ولا العليم كالعليم.
وقال تعالى عن نفسه:{ليس كمثله شيء}(الشورى: ١١)، فنفى عن نفسه المثلية مع الاشتراك فيالأسماء. قال الإمام أبو سعيد الدارمي رحمه الله:                                                                     
 "وقد يجوز أن يُدعى البشر ببعض هذه الأسماء؛ وإن كانت مخالفة لصفاتهم؛ فالأسماء فيها متفقة والتشبيه والكيفية مفترقة".
وقال الإمام أبو عمر أحمد بن محمد الأندلسي [429هـ]: "أجمع المسلمون من أهل السنة على أن معنى قوله:{وهو معكم أينما كنتم}(الحديد: ٤)، ونحو ذلك من القرآن أنه: علمه، وأن الله تعالى فوق السموات بذاته، مستوٍ على عرشه كيف شاء. وقال أهل السنة في قوله:{الرحمن على العرش استوى}(طه: ٥): إن الاستواء من الله على عرشه على الحقيقة لا على المجاز، فقد قال قوم من المعتزلة والجهمية: لا يجوز أن يُسمى الله عز وجل بهذه الأسماء على الحقيقة ويسمى بها المخلوق.
فنفوا عن الله الحقائق من أسمائه وأثبتوها لخلقه، فإذا سُئلوا: ما حملهم على هذه الزيغ؟ قالوا: الإجماع على التسمية يوجب التشبيه. قلنا: هذا خروج عن اللغة التي خوطبنا بها؛ لأن المعقول في اللغة أن الاشتباه في اللغة لا يحصل بالتسمية، وإنما تشبيه الأشياء بأنفسها أو بهيئات فيها، كالبياض بالبياض، والسواد بالسواد، والطويل بالطويل، والقصير بالقصير، ولو كانت الأسماء توجب اشتباهًا لاشتبهت الأشياء كلها؛ لشمول اسم الشيء لها، وعموم تسمية الأشياء به؛ فنسألهم: أتقولون: إن الله موجود؟ فإن قالوا: نعم. قيل لهم: يلزمكم على دعواكم أن يكون مشبهًا للموجودين. وإن قالوا: موجود، ولا يوجب وجوده الاشتباه بينه وبين الموجودات. قلنا: فكذلك هو حي، عالم، قادر، مريد، سميع، بصير، متكلم؛ يعني: ولا يلزم من ذلك اشتباهه بمن اتصف بهذه الصفات".

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة الثامنة عشرة
ما من شيئين إلا بينهما قدر مشترك وقدر فارق فمن نفى القدر المشترك فقد عطل 
ومن نفى القدر الفارق فقد شبَّه ومَثَّل
 الشرح:
ما من شيئين إلا بينهما قدر مشترك؛ أي: في الأسماء، كما تقدم في القاعدة السابقة فأشياء الدنيا اشتركت مع أشياء الجنة في الأسماء؛ هذه فاكهة وهذه فاكهة، هذا لبن وهذا لبن، هذا عسل وهذا عسل، هذا ذهب وهذا ذهب، هذه فضة وهذه فضة... إلى آخره.
وقدر فارق؛ أي: في الكيفيات، ففاكهة الدنيا ليست كفاكهة الجنة، وإن اشتركا في الأسماء، وذهب الدنيا ليس كذهب الجنة، وإن اشتركا في الأسماء، ونخل الدنيا ليس كنخل الجنة، وإن اشتركا في الأسماء... وهكذا.
ولذلك قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «قَالَ اللَّهُ: أَعْدَدْتُ لِعِبَادِي الصَّالِحِينَ مَا لَا عَيْنٌ رَأَتْ، وَلَا أُذُنٌ سَمِعَتْ، وَلَا خَطَرَ عَلَى قَلْبِ بَشَرٍ».
مع قول ابن عباس المتقدم: ليس في الدينا مما في الجنة إلا الأسماء فقط.
فإن كان هذا الفارق وهذا التباين موجودًا بين مخلوق ومخلوق، فوجوده بين الخالق والمخلوق أكبر وأولى.
وعليه؛ فمن نفى القدر الفارق بين الخالق والمخلوق، فقال: لا فرق بين صفات الخالق وصفات المخلوق، فقد مثل الخالق بالمخلوق، وهو مخالف للحقائق؛ كما تقدم أن المخلوقات اشتركت في الأسماء واختلفت في الكيفيات، ومخالف أيضا للأدلة السمعيات التي دلت على أن الخالق سبحانه وتعالى لا يشبه المخلوقين؛ قال تعالى:{ليس كمثله شيء}(الشورى: ١١).
وأما من نفى القدر المشترك؛ كالجهمية والمعتزلة والأشاعرة وغيرهم، فنفى صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى طلبًا للتنزيه؛ أي: تنزيه الله عن مشابهة المخلوقين، فهذا معطل؛ عطل صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى، وهو مخالف أيضا للحقائق التي دلت على أنه لا يستلزم من الاشتراك في الأسماء اتحاد المسمى.
ومخالف أيضا للسمعيات التي دلت على إثبات الأسماء والصفات لله تعالى، وقد قال الله تعالى:{ولله الأسماء الحسنى}(الأعراف: ١٨٠).
وفي قوله تعالى:{ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير}(الشورى: ١١)، ردٌّ على كلا الطائفتين؛ حيث أثبت الله تعالى القدر الفارق بقوله:{ليس كمثله شيء}(الشورى: ١١)، وأثبت القدر المشترك بقوله:{وهو السميع البصير}(الشورى: ١١).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*القاعدة التاسعة عشرة 
القول في الصفات كالقول في الذات*
 *الشرح:*
في هذه القاعدة رد على من ينفون صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى؛ لأنها تدل على التشبيه بزعمهم مع إثباتهم للذات؛ كالجهمية والمعتزلة، فيقال لهم: القول في الصفات كالقول في الذات؛ فإن أثبتم لله سبحانه وتعالى ذاتا لا تشبه ذوات المخلوقين، فيلزمكم أن تثبتوا لله سبحانه وتعالى صفات ليست كصفات المخلوقين.
فإن قلتم: ولكن إثبات الصفات يستلزم التشبيه قلنا: وهذا الإلزام يلزمكم في إثباتكم للذات.
فإن قلتم: ولكنا نثبت ذاتا لله ليست كذوات المخلوقين. قلنا: ونحن نثبت صفات الله ليست كصفات المخلوقين.
وكذلك فيها رد على المشبهة الذين يشبهون صفات الخالق بصفات المخلوق.
فيقال لهم: لماذا شبهتم صفات الخالق بصفات المخلوق؟
فإن قالوا: لاشتراكهما في الأسماء!!
قلنا: إذا يلزمكم تشبيه ذات الله بذات المخلوقين؛ لاشتراكهما في اسم الذات.
فإن قالوا: ولكن ذات الله لا تشبه ذات المخلوقين؛ وإن اشتركا في اسم الذات.
قلنا: وكذلك صفات الله لا تشبيه صفات المخلوقين وإن اشتركا في الأسماء.
قال الإمام البغوي رحمه الله: "البارئ سبحانه وتعالى لا 
يشبه شيء من صفاته صفات الخلق، كما لا تشبه ذاته ذوات الخلق؛ قال الله سبحانه وتعالى:{ليس كمثله شيء}(الشورى: ١١)"([1])وقال الإمام أبو النصر السجزي رحمه الله: "الذي يزعمون بشاعته من قولنا في الصفات ليس على ما زعموه، ومع ذلك فلازم لهم في إثبات الذات"([2])
وفي مناظرة الإمام عبد العزيز الكناني مع بشر المريسي أمام المأمون في قضية كلام الله سبحانه وتعالى مخلوق أم ليس بمخلوق؛ قال الإمام عبد العزيز الكناني: فقلت له –أي: للمريسي-: قال الله تعالى{كل نفس ذائقة الموت}: (آل عمران: ١٨٥)، أفتقول: إن نفس رب العالمين داخلة في هذه النفوس التي تذوق الموت؟ فصاح المأمون بأعلى صوته –وكان جهير الصوت-: معاذ الله، معاذ الله، معاذ الله. فقلت: إذن –ورفعت صوتي-: معاذ الله، معاذ الله، معاذ الله أن يكون كلام الله داخلا في الأشياء المخلوقة؛ كما أن نفسه ليست بداخلة في الأنفس الميتة، وكلامه خارج عن الأشياء المخلوقة كما أن نفسه خارجة عن الأنفس الميتة

 ([1]) *((**شرح السنة**))* 1/170. 
([2]) *((**الرد على من أنكر الحرف والصوت**))* ص127. 
([3]) *((**الرد على من قال بخلق القرآن**))* ص54.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*القاعدة العشرون 
القول في الصفات كالقول في بعض*
*الشرح:*
هذه  القاعدة تشبه  القاعدة التي قبلها، ولكن التي قبلها فيها رد على من ينفون جميع الصفات كالجهمية والمعتزلة، وأما هذه ففيها رد على من ينفون بعض الصفات ويثبتون البعض؛ كالأشاعرة والماتريدية؛ فيقال لهم: القول في الصفات كالقول في بعض.
فأنتم أثبتم لله سبحانه وتعالى: حياة وإرادة وقدرة وسمعا وبصرا إلى آخر الصفات السبع التي أثبتموها، فما بالكم نفيتم بقية الصفات التي جاءت في الكتاب والسنة؟! فإذا قالوا: نفيناها حتى لا نشبه الخالق سبحانه وتعالى بالمخلوق؛ المتصف بهذه الصفات. قلنا: وهذا حاصل –أيضًا- فيما أثبتموه من الصفات، فإن المخلوق أيضا متصف بها!
فإن قالوا: ولكنا نثبت هذه الصفات على ما يليق بالله تعالى.
قلنا: ونحن أيضًا نثبت جميع الصفات على ما يليق بالله تعالى، فالقول في الصفات كالقول في بعض.
قال سليمان بن حرب رحمه الله: "القرآن ليس بمخلوق.
قيل له: إنك كنت لا تقول هذا، فما بدا لك؟ 
قال: استخرجته من كتاب الله عز وجل؛ قول الله:{ولا يكلمهم الله ولا ينظر إليهم يوم القيامة}(آل عمران: ٧٧)، والكلام والنظر واحد"([1]).
وقال الإمام يحيى بن معين رحمه الله: "إذا قال لك الجهمي: كيف ينزل؟ فقل: كيف صعد"([2])
 وقال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله:"قال لهم –يعني: المعتصم-: كلموه. فقال لي عبد الرحمن: ما تقول في القرآن؟ فقلت: ما تقول في علم الله؟ فسكت"([3])
وقال الإمام ابن عبد البر رحمه الله: "والقول في كيفية النزول كالقول في كيفية الاستواء والمجيء، والحجة في ذلك واحدة"([4])

 
 ([1]) *((**السنة**))* لعبد الله بن الإمام أحمد 1/161، و*((**السنة**))* للخلال 6/13. 
([2]) *((**الإبانة**))* لابن بطة 3/206. 
([3]) السابق: 2/249. 
([4]) *((**التمهيد**))* 7/143.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة الحادية والعشرون: 
*تعطيل الأسماء والصفات يستلزم إنكار الذات  ال**شرح:*


تعطيل الأسماء والصفات يستلزم إنكار الذات لأمور:
أولا: أن العقلاء اتفقوا أنه ما من ذات موجودة إلا وهي متصفة بصفات، فلا يمكن وجود ذات مجردة عن الصفات.
ثانيًا: أنه مما اتفق عليه العقلاء أيضا امتناع وجود قائم بنفسه لا صفة له.
ثالثًا: أن الصفات التي ثبتت لله تعالى في الكتاب والسنة داخلة في مسمى الذات؛ فإذا قُدِّر عدمها قدِّر عدم الذات.
ولذلك قيل: المعطل يعبد عدمًا.
قال الإمام حماد بن زيد رحمه الله: إنما يدورون على أن يقولوا: ليس في السماء إله –يعني: الجهمية-([1])
وقال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله مخاطبا الجهمية: فإذا قيل لهم: من تعبدون؟ قالوا: نعبد من يدبر أمر هذا الخلق.
فقلنا: هذا الذي يدبر أمر هذا الخلق وهو مجهول لا يعرف بصفة؟! قالوا: نعم.
فقلنا: قد عرف المسلمون أنكم لا تثبتون شيئًا، وإنما تدفعون عن أنفسكم الشنيعة بما تظهرون([2])
[/CENTER]
 1) *((**السنة**))* لعبد الله بن أحمد 1/117. 
([2]) *((**الرد على الزنادقة والجهمية**))* ص207.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*القاعدة الثانية والعشرون: 
كل معطل ممثل وكل ممثل معطل*

*الشرح:*

كل معطل للصفات ممثل لشيئين:
الأول: أنه ما عطل إلا بعدما مثل؛ فإنه مثل الله أولا بمخلوقاته، فلما استقبح ذلك قام بالتعطيل.
الثاني: أنه بتعطيله للصفات قد مثل الله تعالى بالمعدومات؛ لأنه لا يوجد متجرد عن الصفات إلا المعدومات، ولذلك قيل: المعطل يعبد عدمًا.
وكل ممثل معطل؛ لأنه عطل الصفة الحقيقية لله تعالى لما شبهه بالمخلوقين، فالصفة الحقيقية لله تعالى ليست كصفات المخلوقين.

----------


## أبو نسيبة المديوني

نشكر الأخ الفاضل محمد طه شعبان حفظه الباري أود بيان قاعدة توضح فيها أن درس الأسماء والصفات ليست من المتشابه بارك الله في جهودك ونفع الله بك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

شكر الله لك أخي الحبيب أبا نسيبة؛ وأرجو توضيح طلبك،  وأهل السنة والجماعة يقولون بأن أسماء الله تعالى وصفاته محكمة المعاني متشابهة الكيفية، فهل هذا ما تريد مني التفصيل فيه، أم ماذا؟ بارك الله فيك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*القاعدة الثالثة والعشرون: 
أسماء الله تعالى وصفاته محكمة المعاني متشابهة الكيفية*
 *الشرح:*
في هذه القاعدة رد على طائفتين:
الطائفة الأولى: المكيفة الذين يقولون بأن صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى معلومة الكيفية.
فيقال لهم: لا يمكن أن تكون كيفية صفات الله تعالى معلومة لنا؛ لأدلة سمعية وعقلية.
فمن الأدلة السمعية أن الله تعالى قال:{ليس كمثله شيء}(الشورى: ١١)، فكيف تدعي معرفة كيفية الصفات، وأنت لم تر الله ولم ترَ له مثيلًا.وقال تعالى:{لا تدركه الأبصار}(الأنعام: ١٠٣)؛ فكيف نعرف كيفية صفاته سبحانه وتعالى، ونحن لا ندركه؟
وقال تعالى:{ولا يحيطون به علما}(طه: ١١٠)،فمن ادعى معرفته لكيفية صفات الله، فهو يدعي إحاطته بعلم الله.
وأما الدليل العقلي؛ فلأنا لم نر الله، ولم نرَ له مثيلا، ومن المعلوم أنك إذا أردت أن تعرف حقيقة شيء فلابد أن تكون قد رأيت هذا الشيء أو رأيت مثيلا له، فكيف تدعي بعد ذلك معرفة الكيفية.
قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: ينزل كيف شاء بعلمه وقدرته، أحاط بكل شيء علما([1])
فبين الإمام أحمد رحمه الله أن الكيفية غير معلومة لنا.
وقال الإمام أبو عمر الطلمنكي رحمه الله: أجمع المسلمون من أهل السنة على أن معنى قوله:{وهو معكم أينما كنتم}(الحديد: ٤)، ونحو ذلك من القرآن أنه علمه، وأن الله تعالى فوق السموات بذاته، مستوٍ على عرشه كيف شاء([2]).
الطائفة الثانية: طائفة المفوضين الذين يفوضون معاني الصفات ويقولون: لا نعلم معناها!!
فيزعمون بذلك أن في نصوص الكتاب والسنة ما لا يُعلم معناه.
وهذا باطل غاية البطلان؛ لأن الله تعالى أمرنا بتدبر القرآن وفهم معناه؛ فكيف يجوز بعد ذلك أن يراد منا الإعراض عن تفهم معناه، وحينئذٍ يكون ما وصف الله به نفسه في القرآن أو كثير مما وصف به نفسه لا يعلم الأنبياء معناه، بل يقولون كلاما لا يعقلون معناه؟
وكيف لا يفرق عاقل بين معنى الغضب والرضا، أو الرحمة والانتقام، أو النزول والاستواء، لا شك أن كل ذي عقل يستطيع أن يعلم معاني هذه الصفات ويفرق بينها.

 ([1]) *((**شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة**))* للالكائي 3/502. 
([2]) *((**العلو**))* للذهبي 2/1315.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*القاعدة الرابعة والعشرون 
التأويل بدليل جائز والتأويل بغير دليل لا يجوز
**الشرح:
التأويل عند المتأخرين معناه: اللفظ عن الاحتمال الراجح إلى الاحتمال المرجوح.
والتأويل بهذا المعنى إن كان بدليل فهو تأويل جائز، وإن كان بغير دليل فهو تأويل مذموم وباطل، بل هو تحريف.
والتأويل إنما يكون لظاهر قد ورد شاذا مخالفا لغيره من السمعيات فيحتاج إلى تأويله ليوافقها، و أما إذا اطردت كلها على وتيرة واحدة فقد صارت بمنزلة النص وأقوى، وتأويلها حيئذٍ ممتنع.
وهذا هو الحال في باب الأسماء والصفات، فما من صفة إلا وتكاثرت الأدلة على بيانها وإثباتها ونفي ضدها؛ مما يدل على وجوب المصير إلى اعتقاد ما تدل عليه.
ومن أمثلة تأويل المتأخرين لآيات الصفات بغير دليل:
1-    تأويلهم الاستواء بالاستيلاء.
2-    تأويلهم صفة الإتيان بإتيان بعض آيات الله.
3-    تأويلهم اليد بالقوة أو النعمة.
وهذا التأويل باطل لسببين:
الأول: أنه تأويل بغير دليل، فليس هناك دليل يدل على ما ذهبوا إليه.
ثانيا: أنه تأويل لآيات الصفات التي تواترت، فأصبحت كالنص الذي لا يجوز تأويله كما تقدم.
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة الخامسة عشر 
الألفاظ لها ثلاث اعتبارات: 

اعتبارها مطلقة واعتبارها مضافة إلى الرب واعتبارها مضافة إلى العبد 
ولا يجوز التخليط بينها
الشرح:
الألفاظ في اللغة لها ثلاث اعتبارات:
أولا: أن يكون اللفظ مطالقًا؛ ليس مضافا إلى شيء؛ مثاله: أن تقول: (سمع، بصر، علم، حكمة، رحمة)؛ فهذه ألفاظ مطلقة تشترك فيها الموجودات، ولا تكون إلا في الأذهان فقط، فإن العقلاء لا يستعملون هذه الألفاظ المطلقة التي لا تدل على معين، إلا إذا أضيفت؛ فإذا أضيفت دلت على ما أضيفت إليه.
ثانيا: أن يكون اللفظ مضافًا إلى الرب تبارك وتعالى؛ مثاله: أن تقول: (سمع الله)، (بصر الله)، (علم الله)، (حكمة الله)، (رحمة الله)، فهذه الألفاظ مضافة إلى الخالق جل وعلا، فتدل على الخالق لا تدل على غيره.
ثالثًا: أن يكون اللفظ مضافًا إلى المخلوق؛ مثاله: أن تقول: (سمع محمد)، (بصر أحمد)، (علم زيد)، (حكمة عمرو)؛ فهذه ألفاظ مضافة إلى المخلوقين، فتدل على ما أضيفت إليه.
فهذه حالات الألفاظ في اللغة: إما تأتي مطلقة ليست مضافة إلى شيء؛ وهذه الألفاظ المطلقة لا تكون إلا في الأذهان، لا تُستعمل في الخارج إلا إذا قُيِّدت كما تقدم.
وإما أن تضاف إلى الخالق، وإما أن تضاف إلى مخلوق.
والمطلوب أن يُفهم اللفظ بحسب من أضيف إليه، فإن أضيف اللفظ إلى المخلوق فينزله على مخلوق، وإن أضيف إلى الخالق جل وعلا فليفهمه بما يليق به سبحانه وتعالى.
وأما من جاءه لفظ مقيد بالمخلوق ففهم منه خالقًا، أو جاءه لفظ مقيد بالخالق سبحانه وتعالى ففهم منه مخلوقًا، فهذا قد خالف نصوص الشريعة، كما أنه خالف الفطر السليمة، والعقول المستقيمة، التي تقضي بأن اللفظ يفهم بحسب ما أضيف إليه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*القاعدة السادسة والعشرون: 
المضاف إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى إما أعيان تقوم بنفسها وإما معانٍ لا تقوم بنفسها 
فإضافة الأعيان إضافة مخلوق إلى خالق 
وإضافة المعاني إضافة صفة إلى موصوف*
*الشرح:*

ما أضيف إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى إما: أعيان تقوم بنفسها؛ كبيت الله، وناقة الله، وعبد الله، ونحوه، فهذه إضافة مخلوق إلى خالق، وهي إضافة تشريف.
وإما: أوصاف ومعانٍ لا تقوم بنفسها، كعلم الله، ورحمة الله، وسمع الله، وبصر الله، وحكمة الله، ونحوه...؛ فهذه معانٍ لا تقوم بنفسها، فإضافتها إلى الله تعالى من باب إضافة الصفة إلى الموصوف؛ إذ لو لم يعتبر ذلك للزم منه وجود الصفة بلا موصوف، وهو محال، وما لزم منه المحال فهو باطل.
قال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: وتفسير{إنه لا ييأس من روح الله إلا القوم الكافرون}(يوسف: ٨٧): إنما معناها أنها روح بكلمة الله، خلقها الله، كما يقال: عبد الله وسماء الله وأرض الله([1]).
وقال الإمام عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي رحمه الله: لا يقاس روح الله، وبيت الله، وعبد الله؛ المجسمات المخلوقات القائمات المستقلات بأنفسهن اللاتي كنَّ بكلام الله وأمره، لم يخرج شيء منها من الله، ككلامه الذي خرج منه؛ لأنَّ هذا المخلوق قائم بنفسه وعينه، وحليته وجسمه، لا يشك أحد في شيء منها أنه غير الله، وأنه ليس شيء منها لله صفة، والقرآن كلامه الذي منه خرج، وبه تكلم([2]).

 ([1]) *((**الرد على الزنادقة والجهمية**))* ص252. 
([2]) *((**الرد على المريسي**))* ص318.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*القاعدة السابعة والعشرون: 
أسماء الله تعالى وصفاته يفضل بعضها بعضا 
ولا يقتضي تفاضلهما نقصًا*
 *الشرح:*
أسماء الله تعالى وصفاته تتفاضل؛ فبعضها أفضل من الآخر، ويرجع هذا التفاضل إلى ما تحمله من معانٍ؛ فاسم الجلالة *(الله)* أفضل مما سواه؛ لدلالته على أخص صفاته سبحانه وهي الألوهية، وصفة *(الرحمة)* أفضل من صفة *(الغضب)*، وصفة *(الرضى)* أفضل من صفة *(السخط)*؛ ويدلك على ذلك قوله  في الحديث القدسي: *«إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَتَبَ كِتَابًا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَخْلُقَ الْخَلْقَ: إِنَّ رَحْمَتِي سَبَقَتْ غَضَبِي. فَهُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عِنْدَهُ فَوْقَ الْعَرْشِ»*
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: *«اللَّهُمَّ أَعُوذُ بِرِضَاكَ مِنْ سَخَطِكَ، وَبِمُعَافَاتِك  َ مِنْ عُقُوبَتِكَ، وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْكَ لَا أُحْصِي ثَنَاءً عَلَيْكَ أَنْتَ كَمَا أَثْنَيْتَ عَلَى نَفْسِكَ»*.([2
فجعل الرحمة تسبق الغضب، والسابق أفضل، وجعل الرضا مستعاذ به من السخط، والمستعاذ به أفضل من المستعاذ منه.([3])
*ومما تدل عليه هذه القاعدة:*
1- أن أسماء الله تعالى تتضمن الدلالة على الصفة.
2- أن أسماء الله تعالى متعددة؛ إذ لا تفاضل إلا بين متعدد.([4])
3- أن كل اسم من أسمائه وصفة من صفاته مستقل بذاته ليس كل واحد منها هو الآخر.
 ([1]) رواه البخاري في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب التوحيد، باب قول الله تعالى: {بل هو قرآن مجيد}، برقم *(7554)*، ومسلم في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب التوبة، باب في سعة رحمة الله تعالى وأنها سبقت غضبه، برقم *(2751)*. 
([2]) رواه مسلم في *((**صحيحه**))* كتاب الصلاة، باب ما يقال في الركوع والسجود، برقم *(486)*. 
([3]) *((**منهج شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في تقرير عقيدة التوحيد**))* للبريكان، ص717. 
([4]) انظر: السابق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة الثامنة والعشرون: 
إذا أُخبر عن الله تعالى بالفعل مقيدًا 
فلا يُشتق منه له اسم مطلق
الشرح:
إذا أخبر عن الله سبحانه وتعالى بالفعل مقيدا فلا يشتق له منه اسم مطلق؛ لأن في ذلك وقوعًا في محذورين:
الأول: مخالفة الكتاب والسنة بإطلاق ما قيداه.
الثاني: أن ما قُيِّد بسياق المدح والثواب أو بسياق الذم والعقاب إذا أطلق فإنه يحتمل الكمال أو النقص، والله تعالى منزه أن يوصف بما فيه احتمال.
مثال ذلك:
قول الله تعالى:{والله خير الماكرين}(الأنفال: ٣٠).
وقوله تعالى:{يخادعون الله وهو خادعهم}(النساء: ١٤٢).
وقوله تعالى:{نسوا الله فنسيهم}(التوبة: ٦٧).
وقوله تعالى:{قالوا إنما نحن مستهزءون  :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الله يستهزئ بهم}(البقرة: 14-١٥).
فهذه الأفعال التي وردت مقيدة؛ لا يجوز أن تطلق على الله تعالى إلا مقيدة كما وردت؛ فيقال: (الماكر بالماكرين)، أو: (خير الماكرين)، (المستهزئ بالمستهزئين)، (المخادع للمخادعين).
ولا تطلق فيقال: (الماكر)، (المخادع)، (المستهزئ)، ونحو ذلك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*القاعدة التاسعة والعشرون: 
يجوز في حق الله سبحانه وتعالى قياس الأولى ولا يجوز قياس التمثيل والشمول
**الشرح:
يجوز في حق الله تعالى قياس الأولى، وهو: كل كمال وُصف به المخلوق؛ فالخالق أولى به بشرط أن يكون أثبته لنفسه؛ فالمخلوق يوصف بالعلم والحكمة والقوة، وهذه الأوصاف الله عز وجل أولى بها.
ودليل قياس الأولى قوله تعالى:{وله المثل الأعلى}(النحل: ٦٠).
وعن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال: قَدِمَ عليه سَبْيٌ فَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ مِنْ السَّبْيِ تَحْلُبُ ثَدْيَهَا تَسْقِي، إِذَا وَجَدَتْ صَبِيًّا فِي السَّبْيِ أَخَذَتْهُ فَأَلْصَقَتْهُ بِبَطْنِهَا وَأَرْضَعَتْهُ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أَتُرَوْنَ هَذِهِ طَارِحَةً وَلَدَهَا فِي النَّارِ؟ قُلْنَا: لَا وَهِيَ تَقْدِرُ عَلَى أَنْ لَا تَطْرَحَهُ. فَقَالَ: «لَلَّهُ أَرْحَمُ بِعِبَادِهِ مِنْ هَذِهِ بِوَلَدِهَا».
ولا يجوز في حق الله تعالى قياس التمثيل، وهو: إلحاق فرع بأصل لعلة جامعة بينهما.
فهو مبني على التسوية بين الفرع والأصل، فلا تقاس صفات الله على صفات المخلوقين، فلا يقال: يد الله كأيدينا، وسمع الله كأسماعنا، وبصر الله كأبصارنا، فهذا قياس ممنوع، ولا يجوز في حق الله تعالى.
ودليل منعه قوله تعالى:{ليس كمثله شيء}(الشورى: ١١).
ولا يجوز أيضا قياس الشمول: وهو الاستدلال بكلي على جزئي.
فهو مبني على اندراج هذا الجزئي تحت هذا الكلي، والله عز وجل لا يقاس بقياس شمولي تستوي أفراده؛ لأن الخالق لا يستوي بالمخلوقين، كمن يقول: لو كان الله متكلما لكان له فم ولسان، ولو كان مستويا على العرش لكا محمولا، حيث جعل قانون الجاذبية الذي يندرج تحته المخلوقون يندرج تحته الخالق أيضا، وهذا قياس باطل؛ لأن الله تعالى لا يوجز أن يقاس بقياس شمولي تستوي أفراده.
ودليل منع هذا القياس في حق الله قوله تعالى أيضا:{ليس كمثله شيء}(الشورى: ١١).*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

القاعدة الثلاثون
الألفاظ المستحدثة التي لم ترد في الكتاب والسنة، لا ترد مطلقًا ولا تقبل مطلقًا 
بل يُستفصل عنها ويسأل عن معناها
 الشرح:
استعمل أهل الكلام ألفاظًا مستحدثة يستخدمونها في حق الله تعالى؛ كالجهة، والمكان، والحد، وغير ذلك، فهذه ألفاظ استحدثها أهل الكلام، لم ترد في الكتاب والسنة.
فما هو الواجب نحو هذه الألفاظ؟
الواجب نحو هذه الألفاظ أن يُستفصل عنها، ويُسأل قائلها عن تفسيرها وقصده من إطلاقها، فإن أراد حقًّا قُبل، وإن أراد باطلًا رُدَّ.
فمن استعمل لفظ (الجهة) يقال له: ماذا تعني بقولك: (الله في جهة)؟ فإن قال: أعني أن الله في جهة مخلوقة يحوطه شيء من مخلوقاته ردَّ عليه اللفظ والمعنى؛ لأنه معنى باطل لا يجوز في حق الله.
وإن قال: أعني أن الله تعالى عالٍ فوق خلقه مستوٍ على عرشه، قُبل منه هذا المعنى ورُدَّ اللفظ؛ لأنه لم يرد في الكتاب والسنة.
ومن استعمل لفظ (الحد) يقال له: ماذا تعني بالحد؟ فإن قال: أعني أن الله محدود بشيء من مخلوقاته رُدَّ عليه اللفظ والمعنى؛ لأنه معنى باطل.
وإن قال: أعني أن الله تعالى بائن عن خلقه، لا يدخل فيه شيء من مخلوقاته؛ قُبل هذا المعنى ورُدَّ عليه اللفظ؛ لأنه لم يرد في الكتاب والسنة.
وهكذا في جميع الألفاظ المستحدثة.
والسلف عليهم رحمة الله تبارك وتعالى كانوا يراعون لفظ القرآن الكريم والحديث الشريف فيما يثبتونه أو ينفونه عن الله تعالى، وأسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله، ولا يأتون بلفظ مبتدع في النفي والإثبات، بل كل معنى صحيح فهو موجود فيما أخبر الله تعالى به عن نفسه سبحانه وتعالى، أو أخبر به عنه رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وبعد،،، فهذا آخر ما تيسر جمعه في هذا الكتاب المبارك؛ فأسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتي، ووالديَّ، وجميع أهلي، كما أسال كل من قرأ هذا الكتاب وانتفع منه بمعلومة أو فائدة أو تذكرة ألا ينساني ووالديَّ وأهلي جميعًا من صالح دعائه.

وصلّ اللهم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
والحمد لله أولا وآخرًا
سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت، 
أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## أبو مريم السني

> حبذ لو جعلتها في ملف pdf مع ذكر المراجع



القواعد مجموعة كما طلبها أحد الإخوة في ملف (PDF)
(قواعد أهل السنة والجماعة في الأسماء والصفات)

----------


## أبوهناء

شكر الله لك... وجزاك الله كل خير.. ولكن عندي سؤال لو تفضلت.
بعض العجائز يدعون الله بقولهم : يا ساتر أو ستار ، ويا  منجي نجي .. الخ ممن لا يوجد فيهم دليل.. فما الحكم

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيك أخي أبا هناء؛ قول بعضهم في دعائه: يا ساتر، أو يا منجي، أو يا مغيث، ونحو ذلك مما لم يثبت في حق الله تعالى كأسماء، هو جائز من باب الإخبار؛ لأنه يجوز الإخبار عن الله تعالى بما لم يثبت في نصوص الكتاب والسنة، بشرط أن يكون مما يليق في حقه سبحانه وتعالى.

----------


## عبد الحكيم علي

بارك الله فيك هلا ذكرت لنا مرجع القواعد أحسن الله إليك فقد أشكل عليا بعض الكلام 
فالمطلوب الإسناد كي نستفيد

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بارك الله فيك هلا ذكرت لنا مرجع القواعد أحسن الله إليك فقد أشكل عليا بعض الكلام 
> فالمطلوب الإسناد كي نستفيد


بارك الله فيك أخي عبد الحكيم، ليس جميع الشرح من كلام العلماء بنصه، وإنما أغلبه بالمعنى، وأرجو ذكر ما أشكل عليكم حتى نوضحه من كلام أهل العلم؛ فنستفيد جميعا، وجزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

من هم أهل السنة والجماعة ؟الحمد لله
أهل السنة والجماعة هم الذين تمسكوا بالسنة , واجتمعوا عليها , ولم يلتفتوا إلى سواهما , لا في الأمور العلمية العقدية , ولا في الأمور العملية الحكمية , ولهذا سموا أهل السنة , لأنهم متمسكون بها , وسموا أهل الجماعة لأنهم مجتمعون عليها 
وإذ تأملت أحوال أهل البدعة وجدتهم مختلفين فيما هم عليه من المنهاج العقدي أو العملي , مما يدل على أنهم بعيدون عن السنة بقدر ما أحدثوا من البدعة .
مجموع فتاوى ورسائل فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين ج/1 ص 37 .

----------


## عمر عدناني

بحث رائع ، إستفدنا منه ، شكرا لك يا أخ محمد ، لكن ربما يحتاج البحث إلى إيراد أدلة المخالفين ، حتى يكون مكتملا ، و تحصل الإستفادة أكثر .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> بحث رائع ، إستفدنا منه ، شكرا لك يا أخ محمد ، لكن ربما يحتاج البحث إلى إيراد أدلة المخالفين ، حتى يكون مكتملا ، و تحصل الإستفادة أكثر .


بارك الله فيك؛ ربما نفعل ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t135578/

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بورك فيكم

----------


## ابن الصديق

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابن الصديق

> القاعدة الخامسة عشرة
> طريقة الكتاب والسنة 
> التفصيل في الإثبات والإجمال في النفي
>  الشرح: 
> طريقة الكتاب والسنة التفصيل في الإثبات.
> مثال ذلك وهو كثير في الكتاب والسنة:
> قوله تعالى:{هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو عالم الغيب والشهادة هو الرحمن الرحيم هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان الله عما يشركون هو الله الخالق البارئ المصور له الأسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما في السموات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم}(الحشر: 22 – 24).
> وقوله تعالى:{وهو العليم الحكيم}(التحريم: 2)، {وهو السميع البصير}(الشورى: 11)، {وهو الغفور الرحيم}(يونس: 107، )، {إن الله على كل شيء قدير}(البقرة: 20، )، {هو الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن وهو بكل شيء عليم}(الحديد: 3)، إلى آخر هذا التفصيل في الإثبات، وهو كثير في الكتاب والسنة.
> وأما النفي فطريقة الكتاب والسنة الإجمال فيه؛ فالله تعالى نفى عن نفسه مشابهة المخلوقين فقال:{ليس كمثله شيء}(الشورى: 11)، ونفى الكفء والند له سبحانه فقال:{ولم يكن له كفوا أحد}(الإخلاص: 4)، من غير تفصيل في ذلك.
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا  
هذا كلام لشيخنا العلامه ابن عثيمين (رحمه الله )
*الإثبات المفصل والنفي المجمل في* *الأسماء والصفات**:

*أسماء الله وصفاته إذا جاءت في الإثبات فالأكثر فيها التفصيل، وشاهد هذا واضح في القرآن والسنة، تجد مثلاً قول الله تعالى: هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ [الحشر:22] إلى آخر السورة .. فيها أربعة عشر اسماً من أسماء الله، كل اسم يتضمن صفة أو صفتين؛ وذلك لأن صفات الإثبات كلها صفات كمال، فكلما تعددت وكثر الإخبار عنها ظهر من كمال الموصوف ما لم يكن معلوماً من قبل. أما صفات النفي فإنها صفات نقص، نفاها الله تعالى عن نفسه، وإذا وقعت على سبيل الإجمال كانت أعظم في التعظيم، ولو جاءت على سبيل التفصيل لكان فيها شيء من الاستهزاء والسخرية.
 وأضرب لكم مثلاً بما يكون في بني آدم: لو أن رجلاً قال لملك من الملوك: أنت رجل ذو سلطان قائم، أنت رجل حازم، أنت رجل قوي، أنت رجل تأمر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر، أنت رجل شديد على الكفار رحيم بالمؤمنين، أنت رجل ذو سلطة قوية، أنت رجل يخافك الأعداء. لكانت هذه الصفات كلها مدحاً يفخر بها الملك. لكن لو قال له: أنت ملك لست بزبال، ولا كناس، ولا منظف حشوش، ولا حلاق، ولا حجام. وجعل يذكر صفات النقص وينفيها عن الملك؛ لكان هذا قدحاً يغضب منه الملك، فلهذا جاءت الصفات المنفية عن الله جل وعلا مجملة، مثل قوله تعالى: لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ [الشورى:11] وقوله: هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيّاً [مريم:65] وقوله: وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلِيٌّ مِنَ الذُّلِّ [الإسراء:111] وما أشبه ذلك، إلا أنها تذكر أحياناً بالتفصيل؛ وذلك لدفع توهم يقع من بني آدم، أو لرد فرية قالها المفترون. فمثلاً قال الله تعالى: مَا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ مِنْ وَلَدٍ [المؤمنون:91] هذه صفة نفي خاصة؛ لكن قالها عز وجل ونفاها عن نفسه رداً على المفترين الذين قالوا: إن الله تعالى اتخذ ولداً، فالنصارى قالوا: المسيح ابن الله، واليهود قالوا: عزير ابن الله، والمشركون قالوا: الملائكة بنات الله. أو جاءت لدفع توهم وبيان كمال، مثل قوله تعالى: وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَمَا مَسَّنَا مِنْ لُغُوبٍ [ق:38] اللغوب: الإعياء والتعب، وهو صفة خاصة، لكن نفاها الله عن نفسه لئلا يتوهم متوهم بأن الله تعب لما خلق هذه المخلوقات العظيمة في هذه المدة الوجيزة، فنفاها عن نفسه، فصار الغالب في صفات الإثبات التفصيل، وفي صفات النفي الإجمال. وقد يأتي التفصيل في باب النفي، كما يأتي الإجمال في باب الإثبات، كقوله تعالى: لِلَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ مَثَلُ السَّوْءِ وَلِلَّهِ الْمَثَلُ الْأَعْلَى وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ [النحل:60] المثل الأعلى، أي: الوصف الأكمل، وهذه عامة ليس فيها تفصيل.

----------


## ابن الصديق

> القاعدة السادسة عشرة
> أفعال الرب تبارك وتعالى صادرة عن أسمائه وصفاته وأسماء المخلوقين صادرة عن أفعالهم
>  الشرح:
> أفعال الرب تبارك وتعالى صادرة عن أسمائه وصفاته؛ لأنه سبحانه وتعالى كامل في أسمائه وصفاته، فصدر عن هذا الكمال كمال في الأفعال.
> قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: "فالرب لم يزل كاملا فحصلت أفعاله من كماله؛ لأنه كامل بذاته وصفاته، فأفعاله صادرة عن كمال؛ كمل ففعل".
> فهو استدلال على ما يجب لله تعالى من الكمال في أسمائه وصفاته على كمال ما يصدر منه من أفعال.
> وأما المخلوق فأسماؤهم صادرة عن أفعالهم؛ فاشتقت لهم الأسماء بعد أن فعلوا؛ فالكاتب لا يسمى كاتبا إلا بعد أن يكتب، والصانع لا يسمى صانعًا إلا بعد أن يصنع، فهذا استدلال بنقص ذواتهم على نقص أفعالهم.
> فما حصل لهم من مدح فبسبب ما يصدر منهم من أفعال حميدة وخصال شريفة.
> وأما الخالق سبحانه فله الحمد على أسمائه وصفاته، وله الشكر على أفعاله.


جزاك الله خيرا
قال شيخنا ابن عثيمين
: اعلم بارك الله فيك أن صفات الأفعال ليس لها حد، كل ما دل على الفعل فهو جائز، ولهذا نقول مثلاً: اعتنى الله بكذا وكذا، حث على كذا وكذا، مع أن هذا اللفظ لم يرد، لكن أفعاله ليس لها منتهى، فكل شيء يضاف إلى الله من الإخبار عن أفعاله كله صحيح، إلا إذا تضمن معنىً فاسداً فهذا يمنع منه. فلا يضر أن نقول: إن الله هو الزارع لهذا الزرع، بمعنى: أنه المنبت له، أو نقول: إن الله رفيق، مع أن الرفيق يقرب أن يكون من أسماء الله. مثلاً إذا قلت: الله أجرى الوادي، أين الفعل؟ ليس في القرآن أنه أجرى كذا، لكن هذا صحيح؛ لأن الوادي جرى بأمر الله. فالأسماء ما ورد به الشرع، والصفات قسمان: 1- صفات ذاتية ليس لنا فيها تدخل، لا نثبت إلا ما ثبت في الشرع. 2- صفات فعلية ليس لها منتهى، كل شيء في الكون فهو بفعل الله عز وجل.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاك الله خيرا
> قال شيخنا ابن عثيمين
> : اعلم بارك الله فيك أن صفات الأفعال ليس لها حد، كل ما دل على الفعل فهو جائز، ولهذا نقول مثلاً: اعتنى الله بكذا وكذا، حث على كذا وكذا، مع أن هذا اللفظ لم يرد، لكن أفعاله ليس لها منتهى، فكل شيء يضاف إلى الله من الإخبار عن أفعاله كله صحيح، إلا إذا تضمن معنىً فاسداً فهذا يمنع منه. فلا يضر أن نقول: إن الله هو الزارع لهذا الزرع، بمعنى: أنه المنبت له، أو نقول: إن الله رفيق، مع أن الرفيق يقرب أن يكون من أسماء الله. مثلاً إذا قلت: الله أجرى الوادي، أين الفعل؟ ليس في القرآن أنه أجرى كذا، لكن هذا صحيح؛ لأن الوادي جرى بأمر الله. فالأسماء ما ورد به الشرع، والصفات قسمان: 1- صفات ذاتية ليس لنا فيها تدخل، لا نثبت إلا ما ثبت في الشرع. 2- صفات فعلية ليس لها منتهى، كل شيء في الكون فهو بفعل الله عز وجل.


جزاكم الله خيرًا على هذه الفائدة

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

أسئلة مهمة حول اعتقاد أهل السنَّة في أسماء الله تعالى وصفاته
السؤال:
هل صفات الله كلها متشابهة أم أنها صفات متعددة ومختلفة وكل صفة تختلف عن الأخرى ؟ وكذلك الأسماء هل كلها معناها واحد ومتشابهة أم أن كل اسم يدل على معنى مغاير للآخر ؟ وهل يجوز أن نقول إن صفات الله لا منتهى لها وكذلك الأسماء أم إن لها نهاية وهي محصورة وأن الله قد علمها وأحصاها ؟
الجواب:
الحمد لله
أولاً:
لا شك أن صفات الله تعالى متباينة من حيث معانيها ، فصفة " القدرة " ليست هي صفة " العزة " وليست هي صفة " العلم " ، ولا يقول عاقل بأنها متشابهة من حيث معانيها ، وسيأتي توضيح ذلك وتبيينه فيما يأتي .
ثانياً:
من اعتقاد أهل السنَّة والجماعة في أسماء الله تعالى : أنها متوافقة في دلالتها على ذاته عز وجل ، ومتباينة من حيث دلالتها على معانيها .
ولتوضيح ذلك نقول : إن أسماءه تعالى " القدير " " العليم " " العزيز " " الحكيم " – مثلاً – كلها تدل على ذات واحدة وهي ذات الله المقدَّسة ، فهي بهذا الاعتبار متفقة غير مختلفة .
وفي الوقت نفسه فإن صفة " القدرة " " العلم " " العزة " " الحكمة " تختلف بعضها عن بعض ، فهي بهذا الاعتبار متباينة .
فصارت أسماء الله تعالى الحسنى : أعلام مترادفة وأوصاف متباينة .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - :
فالله سبحانه أخبرنا أنه عليم ، قدير ، سميع ، بصير ، غفور ، رحيم ، إلى غير ذلك من أسمائه وصفاته ، فنحن نفهم معنى ذلك ، ونميز بين العلم والقدرة ، وبين الرحمة والسمع والبصر ، ونعلم أن الأسماء كلها اتفقت في دلالتها على ذات الله ، مع تنوُّع معانيها ، فهي متفقة متواطئة من حيث الذات ، متباينة من جهة الصفات .
" مجموع الفتاوى " ( 3 / 59 ) .
وقال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين – رحمه الله - :
أسماء الله تعالى أعلام وأوصاف ، أعلام باعتبار دلالتها على الذات ، وأوصاف باعتبار ما دلت عليه من المعاني ، وهى بالاعتبار الأول مترادفة لدلالتها على مسمى واحد وهو الله عز وجل ، وبالاعتبار الثاني متباينة لدلالة كل واحد منهما على معناه الخاص .
فـ " الحي ، العليم ، القدير ، السميع ، البصير ، الرحمن ، الرحيم ، العزيز ، الحكيم " كلها أسماء لمسمّى واحد وهو الله سبحانه وتعالى ، لكن معنى " الحي " غير معنى " العليم " ، ومعنى " العليم " غير معنى " القدير " ، وهكذا .
وإنما قلنا بأنها أعلام وأوصاف لدلالة القرآن عليها ، كما في قوله تعالى ( وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ) ، وقوله ( وَرَبُّكَ الْغَفُورُ ذُو الرَّحْمَةِ ) فإن الآية الثانية دلت على أن الرحيم هو المتصف بالرحمة ، ولإجماع أهل اللغة والعرف أنه لا يقال : " عليم " إلا لمن له علم ، ولا " سميع " إلا لمن له سمع ، ولا " بصير " إلا لمن له بصر ، وهذا أمر أبين من أن يحتاج إلى دليل .
" القواعد المثلى في صفات الله وأسمائه الحسنى " ( ص 8 ) . 
وهكذا يقال في أسماء القرآن وأسماء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأسماء اليوم الآخر ، فهي متفقة في دلالتها على شيء واحد – القرآن أو الرسول أو اليوم الآخر - ، وهي في الوقت نفسه متباينة من حيث إن كل اسم من أسماء ما سبق يحمل صفة غير الأخرى ، فصارت الأسماء باعتبار معاني الأسماء متباينة .
ثالثاً:
من معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة في أسماء الله الحسنى – على القول الراجح الصحيح - : أنها غير محصورة بعدد معيَّن ، وهكذا القول في صفاته تعالى ؛ فإن لله تعالى أسماء قد استأثر بها في علم الغيب عنده ، وهذه الأسماء تحمل صفات ، فصارت أسماؤه وصفاته غير محصورة بعدد معيَّن .
ومما يستدل به على هذا الاعتقاد :
1. عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بنِ مسْعُود قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( مَا أَصَابَ أَحَدًا قَطُّ هَمٌّ وَلَا حَزَنٌ فَقَالَ " اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي عَبْدُكَ وَابْنُ عَبْدِكَ وَابْنُ أَمَتِكَ نَاصِيَتِي بِيَدِكَ مَاضٍ فِيَّ حُكْمُكَ عَدْلٌ فِيَّ قَضَاؤُكَ أَسْأَلُكَ بِكُلِّ اسْمٍ هُوَ لَكَ سَمَّيْتَ بِهِ نَفْسَكَ أَوْ عَلَّمْتَهُ أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِكَ أَوْ أَنْزَلْتَهُ فِي كِتَابِكَ أَوْ اسْتَأْثَرْتَ بِهِ فِي عِلْمِ الْغَيْبِ عِنْدَكَ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ الْقُرْآنَ رَبِيعَ قَلْبِي وَنُورَ صَدْرِي وَجِلَاءَ حُزْنِي وَذَهَابَ هَمِّي " : إِلَّا أَذْهَبَ اللَّهُ هَمَّهُ وَحُزْنَهُ وَأَبْدَلَهُ مَكَانَهُ فَرَجًا ، قَالَ : فَقِيلَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَلَا نَتَعَلَّمُهَا ؟ فَقَالَ : بَلَى يَنْبَغِي لِمَنْ سَمِعَهَا أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمَهَا ) .
رواه أحمد ( 3704 ) وصححه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 199 ) .
قال ابن القيم – رحمه الله - :
الأسماء الحسنى لا تدخل تحت حصر ، ولا تحد بعدد ؛ فإن لله تعالى أسماء وصفات استأثر بها في علم الغيب عنده لا يعلمها ملَك مقرب ولا نبي مرسل ، كما في الحديث الصحيح ( أَسْأَلُكَ بِكُلِّ اسْمٍ هُوَ لَكَ سَمَّيْتَ بِهِ نَفْسَكَ أَوْ عَلَّمْتَهُ أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِكَ أَوْ أَنْزَلْتَهُ فِي كِتَابِكَ أَوْ اسْتَأْثَرْتَ بِهِ فِي عِلْمِ الْغَيْبِ عِنْدَكَ ) ، فجعل أسماءه ثلاثة أقسام :
قسم سمَّى به نفسه فأظهره لمن شاء من ملائكته أو غيرهم ولم ينزل به كتابه .
وقسم أنزل به كتابه فتعرف به إلى عباده . 
وقسم استأثر به في علم غيبه فلم يطلع عليه أحد من خلقه ، ولهذا قال ( اسْتَأْثَرْتَ بِهِ ) أي : انفردت بعلمه ، وليس المراد انفراده بالتسمِّي به ، لأن هذا الإنفراد ثابت في الأسماء التي أنزل الله بها كتابه .
" بدائع الفوائد " ( 1 / 174 – 176 ) . 
وقال ابن كثير – رحمه الله - :
ليُعلم أن الأسماء الحسنى غير منحصرة في تسعة وتسعين .
" تفسير ابن كثير " ( 2 / 328 ) . 
ولينظر – للفائدة – " مجموع الفتاوى " لابن تيمية ( 22 / 482 – 486 ) .
2. عَنْ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ : فَقَدْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَيْلَةً مِنْ الْفِرَاشِ فَالْتَمَسْتُهُ فَوَقَعَتْ يَدِي عَلَى بَطْنِ قَدَمَيْهِ وَهُوَ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ وَهُمَا مَنْصُوبَتَانِ وَهُوَ يَقُولُ ( اللَّهُمَّ أَعُوذُ بِرِضَاكَ مِنْ سَخَطِكَ وَبِمُعَافَاتِك  َ مِنْ عُقُوبَتِكَ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْكَ لَا أُحْصِي ثَنَاءً عَلَيْكَ أَنْتَ كَمَا أَثْنَيْتَ عَلَى نَفْسِكَ) . رواه مسلم ( 486 ) .
فالصفات – كما ذكرنا – تتبع الأسماء ، فكل اسم ثابت لله تعالى فيه صفة تليق بجلاله عز وجل .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله - : 
فأخبر أنه لا يُحصي ثناء عليه ، ولو أحصى أسماءه لأحصى صفاته كلها ، فكان يُحصي الثناء عليه ؛ لأن صفاته إنما يعبَّر عنها بأسمائه .
" درء تعارض العقل والنقل " ( 3 / 332 ، 333 ) .
وقد ظنَّ بعضهم أن أسماء الله تعالى محصورة بعدد معين وهو العدد تسعة وتسعون ! وقد نقل النووي رحمه الله اتفاق العلماء على أن أسماء الله تعالى غير محصورة في هذا العدد ، وقد سبق في جواب السؤال رقم ( 41003 ) الدليل على نفي الحصر بهذا العدد ، مع ذِكر أقوال أهل العلم في الرد على من فهم أن أسماء الله تعالى محصورة في هذا العدد .
والخلاصة في هذا الباب : أن أسماء الله تعالى وصفاته وأفعاله لا حصر لها ، ولا يشك بهذا من اطلع على أدلة الكتاب والسنَّة ووقف على اعتقاد أهل السنَّة والجماعة ، وضبط اعتقاده في الأسماء والصفات بقواعد منضبطة .
والله أعلم
http://islamqa.info/ar/155478

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم مثله

----------


## هيثم عزت محمود

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم .


بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم.

----------


## تركي بن سفر

جمعك الله مع من تحب في الدنيا والآخرة على جمعك النافع لهذه القواعد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جمعك الله مع من تحب في الدنيا والآخرة على جمعك النافع لهذه القواعد.


آمين، وأنتم كذلك.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> القاعدة الحادية والعشرون: 
> *تعطيل الأسماء والصفات يستلزم إنكار الذات  ال**شرح:*
> ...وقال الإمام أحمد رحمه الله مخاطبا الجهمية: فإذا قيل لهم: من تعبدون؟ قالوا: نعبد من يدبر أمر هذا الخلق.
> فقلنا: هذا الذي يدبر أمر هذا الخلق وهو مجهول لا يعرف بصفة؟! قالوا: نعم.
> فقلنا: قد عرف المسلمون أنكم لا تثبتون شيئًا، *وإنما تدفعون عن أنفسكم الشنيعة بما تظهرون*([2])
> 
> ([2]) *((**الرد على الزنادقة والجهمية**))* ص207.



*ارجو الشرح والتوضيح؟
 بارك الله فيكم*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيكم.
المقصود أن من عطل جميع الأسماء والصفات؛ كالجهمية، فإن ذلك يستلزم إنكار الذات؛ لأنه لا توجد ذات مجردة عن الصفات والأسماء.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاكم مثله.
أرجو أن تكون قد اتضحت.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*"وإنما تدفعون عن أنفسكم الشنيعة بما تظهرون"، لا توجد ذات مجردة عن الصفات، فتدفعون ذلك بأنه من باب عدم التشبيه فيما تظهرون لنا.

*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *"وإنما تدفعون عن أنفسكم الشنيعة بما تظهرون"، لا توجد ذات مجردة عن الصفات، فتدفعون ذلك بأنه من باب عدم التشبيه فيما تظهرون لنا.
> 
> *


نعم بارك الله فيكم.
معناه: يقول لهم الإمام أحمد رحمه الله: إنكم أردتم إنكار الذات، وإنكار وجود الإله، ولم تستطيعوا إظهار ذلك؛ فيُشنَّع عليكم بالكفر، فقلتم بتعطيل الأسماء والصفات الذي هو مستلزم لذلك.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وجزاكم مثله.

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

> ؛ إنكم أردتم إنكار الذات، وإنكار وجود الإله، ولم تستطيعوا إظهار ذلك؛  فيُشنَّع عليكم بالكفر، فقلتم بتعطيل الأسماء والصفات الذي هو مستلزم لذلك،


 «أن التشنيع بتكفير  المنكرين الجاحدين لصفات رب العالمين المستند إلى البرهان والدليل من أعظم دعائم الدين ، فبه  ينقمع الكفر والجحد والالحاد فى صفات رب العباد   ، وبه ينفصل سبيل المؤمنين المثبتين لصفات رب العالمين عن سبيل المنكرين الجاحدين لصفات رب العالمين ، وبه  يتحقق توحيد الاسماء والصفات، المتمثل فى اثبات الاسماء الحسنى والصفات العلا و تتحقق البراءة ممن انكر او جحد ذلك------قال الشيخ صالح ال الشيخ فى كفاية المستزيد--- جحد شيئا من الأسماء والصفات منافٍ  لأصل التوحيد ومن خصال الكفار والمشركين.  --توحيد الإلهية عليه براهين، من  براهينه توحيد الأسماء والصفات  فهو برهان على توحيد الإلهية، ومن حصل  عنده ضلال في توحيد الأسماء والصفات، فإن ذلك سيتبعه ضلال في توحيد  الإلهية، ولهذا تجد أن المبتدعة الذين ألحدوا في أسماء الله وفي صفاته من  هذه الأمة -من الجهمية والمعتزلة والرافضة والأشاعرة والماتريدية ونحو  هؤلاء- تجد أنهم لما انحرفوا في باب توحيد الأسماء والصفات لم يعلموا حقيقة  معنى توحيد الإلهية؛ ففسروا الإله بغير معناه، وفسروا لا إله إلا الله  بغير معناها الذي دلت عليه اللغة ودل عليه الشرع، وكذلك لم يعلموا متعلقات  الأسماء والصفات وآثار الأسماء والصفات في ملك الله جل وعلا وسلطانه.
لهذا عقد الشيخ رحمه الله باب -من جحد شيئا من الأسماء والصفات؛ لأجل أن يبين لك أن تعظيم الأسماء  والصفات من كمال التوحيد، وأن جحد الأسماء والصفات منافٍ لأصل التوحيد،  فالذي يجحد اسما سمى الله به نفسه أو سماه به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وثبت ذلك عنه وتيقنه،  فإنه يكون كافرا بالله جل وعلا، كما قال سبحانه عن المشركين (وَهُمْ  يَكْفُرُونُ بِالرَّحْمَن).
والواجب على العباد -على أهل هذه الملة- أن  يؤمنوا بتوحيد الله جل وعلا في أسمائه وصفاته، ومعنى الإيمان بالتوحيد هذا  -يعني بتوحيد الله في أسمائه وصفاته- أن يتيقن ويؤمن بأن الله جل وعلا ليس  له مثيل في أسمائه، وليس له مثيل في صفاته، كما قال جل وعلا ﴿لَيْسَ  كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ﴾[الشورى:11] فنفى وأثبت،  فنفى أن يماثل الله شيء جل وعلا، وأثبت له صفتي السمع والبصر، قال العلماء:  قدم النفي قبل الإثبات على القاعدة العربية المعروفة أن التخلية تسبق  التحلية  - حتى ليتخلى القلب من كل براثن التمثيل ومن كل ما كان يعتقده  المشركون الجاهلون من تشبيه الله بخلقه أو تشبيه خلق الله به، فإذا خلى  القلب من كل ذلك من براثن التشبيه والتمثيل أثبت ما يستحقه الله جل وعلا من  الصفات،  إثبات السمع والبصر للملك الحي القيوم ليس على وجه المماثلة  للسمع والبصر في الإنسان أو في المخلوقات، فلله جل وعلا سمع وبصر يليق به،  كما أن للمخلوق سمع وبصر يليق بذاته الحقيرة الوضيعة، فسمع الله كامل مطلق  من جميع الوجوه لا يعتريه نقص، وبصره كذلك، واسم الله السميع هو الذي  استغرق كل الكمال من صفة السمع، وكذلك اسم الله البصير هو الذي استغرق كل  الكمال في صفة البصر.
فدل ذلك على أن النفي مقدّم على الإثبات، والنفي يكون مجملا والإثبات يكون مفصلا.
فالواجب على العباد أن يعلموا أن الله جل جلاله متصف بالأسماء الحسنى  وبالصفات العلى، وأن لا يجحدوا شيئا من صفاته، ومن جحد شيئا من أسماء الله  وصفاته فهو كافر؛ لأن ذلك صنيع الكفار والمشركين.


> حقيقة لابد منها كما قال ملك الحبشة لاساقفته-وإن نخرتم


  نحن مأمورون بأن ندعو الى الله بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، لكن الذي نحن مأمورون بالدعوة إليه هو سبيل ربنا، وهو أمر واضح المعالم، بيّن الحدود.  فنحن لا نفهم من الدعوة  بالحكمة وبالتي هي أحسن أن نميع حقائق هذا الدين،  أو أن نطمس معالمه، أو نزيل الحدود التي تميزه عن غيره. فيكون شيئا  مائعا لا يعرف أوله من آخره، ولا يكون له دعائم تحفظه و تميزه عن غيره، فلا  يمكن بذلك أن يحكم على إنسان بأنه داخل فيه أو خارج عنه. وما هكذا يكون  الدين المنزل من عند الله، بل ما هكذا تكون المذاهب حقا كانت أم باطلا. لا  بد لكل مذهب من معالم تحدد هويته، وتميزه عن غيره، حتى يقال عن إنسان إنه  منتم إليه أو ليس بمنتم، وأنه مؤمن به أو كافر به. إن المذهب الذي ليس فيه  ما يميزه عن غيره ليس بمذهب. والإسلام دين منزل من  عند الله مرتكز  على قواعد واصول ثابتة  من آمن بها كان مسلما-من اعظمها البراءة ممن ألحد وحجد هذه الاصول القواعد ، ومن أنكرها  أو سخر منها أو استهزأ بها كان كافرا. فالحكم على إنسان بالكفر اذا  حجد والحد فى صفات رب العالمين  أمر  لازم لهوية الدين. فالدين الذي لا إكفار فيه ليس بدين، لأنه لا هوية له.  إذا لم تكن للدين هوية ولم تكن له معالم، فإلى أي شيء تكون الدعوة بالحكمة  والموعظة الحسنة؟ والآية الكريمة التي يستدل بها بعض المبطلين تبطل دعواهم، وتدل على تحريفهم. وذلك أنها تبدأ كما قلنا بقوله تعالى " ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ"  وسبيل الله  هو الاستسلام لله بالتوحيد والانقياد له بالطاعة والبراءة من الشرك واهله وهذا بين واضح فى كتابه وفي سنة رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم. إنها دعوة إلى توحيد الله تعالى وعدم الإشراك به، دعوة إلى  حبه وتقديره حق قدره، دعوة الى الايمان باسماء الله وصفاته، دعوة إلى  الإيمان بأن ما قرره الإسلام حق لا ريب فيه، وما أمر به فعدل لا ظلم فيه "وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا". فكل قول أو فعل يناقض اصل الايمان من الجحد والتكذيب  فهو كفر،  فالجاحد المكذب المنكر لصفات رب العالمين كافر خارج عن ملة الإسلام،--هذه هى الحقيقة المرَّة التى يجب ان يتجرَّعُها المنكرين الجاحدين لصفات رب العالمين حتى يعودوا الى رشدهم -  والرشد هو الايمان باسماء الله وصفاته بلا جحد او تكذيب او انكار----والحمد لله رب العالمين-وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَىٰ فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا ۖ وَذَرُوا الَّذِينَ  يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ ۚ سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

ان الازهر باسم الاشعرية يشن الغارة اليوم على منهج السلف فى التوحيد سواء توحيد الالوهية او الاسماء والصفات-وكذلك نحن نشن الغارة فى ابطال منهج الازهر الاشعرى ومشايخه اصحاب الطرق الصوفية القبورية--ولا يجوز لمن يدعى اتباع منهج السلف ان يستخدم التقية مع هؤلاء-كما يفعل البعض من ادعياء السلفية مراوغة لهم لمآرب له-يقول محمد الشحات الجندى، عضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية، إن موقف السلفيين من  المذهب الأشعرى معروف وهو موقف عدائى، موضحا انهم أحيانا يظهرون بالمديح له  أثناء تواصلهم مع مؤسسة الأزهر، المؤسسة التى تتخذ من الأشعرية مذهبا  رسميا، لحل أزمتهم بشأن تصاريح الخطابة--------------------------ونقول  ان هؤلاء الذين يستخدمون التقية والمراوغة يهدمون منهج السلف فى الاسماء والصفات من حيث لا يشعرون-إن  استعلاء القلب على الهزيمة الداخلية، وبقاء قوة رفضه للباطل  لهو جهاد  القلب وإنه لجهاد له أثره الواقع في حياة الناس------------وكفى بموقف الامام احمد امام اهل السنة مثالا يقتدى به--------واقول للجاحدين المنكرين لصفات رب العالمين--اقول كما قال جل وعلا-----*فَكِيدُونِي جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ لَا تُنظِرُونِ (55)*إِنِّي تَوَكَّلْتُ عَلَى اللَّهِ رَبِّي وَرَبِّكُم ۚ مَّا مِن دَابَّةٍ  إِلَّا هُوَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَا ۚ إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَىٰ صِرَاطٍ  مُّسْتَقِيمٍ56 (فَإِن تَوَلَّوْا فَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُم مَّا أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ إِلَيْكُمْ ۚ  وَيَسْتَخْلِفُ رَبِّي قَوْمًا غَيْرَكُمْ وَلَا تَضُرُّونَهُ شَيْئًا ۚ  إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَفِيظٌ (57) وَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا نَجَّيْنَا هُودًا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ  بِرَحْمَةٍ مِّنَّا وَنَجَّيْنَاهُم مِّنْ عَذَابٍ غَلِيظٍ (58) وَتِلْكَ عَادٌ ۖ جَحَدُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَعَصَوْا رُسُلَهُ وَاتَّبَعُوا أَمْرَ كُلِّ جَبَّارٍ عَنِيدٍ (59) وَأُتْبِعُوا فِي هَٰذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ۗ  أَلَا إِنَّ عَادًا كَفَرُوا رَبَّهُمْ ۗ أَلَا بُعْدًا لِّعَادٍ قَوْمِ  هُودٍ (60)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> فإنه من المعلوم أن العلم يشرف بشرف المتعلق به، ولما كان علم العقيدة يتعلق بذات الله سبحانه وتعالى، وأسمائه وصفاته؛ كان من أشرف العلوم، بل هو أشرفها على الإطلاق.


*هل العقيدة الطحاوية مصدر هذه الفقرة أم تقارب ألفاظ ؟؟
أردت اقتباس هذه الفقرة ومعرفة مصدرها، نفع الله بكم


*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> *هل العقيدة الطحاوية مصدر هذه الفقرة أم تقارب ألفاظ ؟؟
> أردت اقتباس هذه الفقرة ومعرفة مصدرها، نفع الله بكم
> 
> 
> *


اللفظ من إنشائي، والمعنى متواتر في كتب أهل السنة.
ولكم اقتباسه. بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

مصدر الاقتباس: قواعد أهل السنة والجماعة في الأسماء والصفات لأبي يوسف محمد طه حفظه الله
*

*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> مصدر الاقتباس: قواعد أهل السنة والجماعة في الأسماء والصفات لأبي يوسف محمد طه حفظه الله


نفع الله بكم.

----------

